# [Energie-Idee] Aquanox



## Painkiller (12. September 2009)

Hallo Community


Ich frag mich warum unsere Politiker immer über Atomkraftwerke reden.

Dabei hatten die Leute von Massive-Dev. bei Aquanox doch eine geniale Idee

Und zwar die Turbinenfelder der EnTroX-Company....
Sie gewinnen Strom aus der natürlichen Strömung des Golfstroms, praktisch ein Windkraftwerk unter Wasser...

Aber Wasser scheint effektiv zu sein...  

"Der hohe Wirkungsgrad der Anlagen von über 90 Prozent und die robuste Technik machen die Kraftwerke zu erfolgreichen Langläufern" Zitat E-ON

Was denkt Ihr über diese Möglichkeiten?  

hier ein Video aus Aquanox...Die Felder findet man im letzten Viertel des Vids...  YouTube - Aquanox - Video 2 - EnTrOx

Bin auf eure Antworten und Diskussionen gespannt....


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2009)

War da nicht heute morgen ein Bericht auf ZDF Doku?

Da müssen sie aber noch ein "paar" mehr bauen, um manche Leute daran zu hindern, weiter auf Atomkraftwerke zu setzen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> War da nicht heute morgen ein Bericht auf ZDF Doku?
> 
> Da müssen sie aber noch ein "paar" mehr bauen, um manche Leute daran zu hindern, weiter auf Atomkraftwerke zu setzen.




Echt? Gibts den Bericht in Youtube....?

Ich persönlich finde die Idee mit den Turbinen super....


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2009)

Vielleicht steht was im Fernsehprogramm.
Die wiederholen eh alles 10 mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2009)

Die Idee ist ein bißchen Älter als Aquanox (oder Schleichfahrt) 
Aber der Golfstrom dürfte auf absehbare Zeit nicht nutzbar sein - dazu ist er zu groß und zu langsam. Heutige Anlagen brauchen min 1m/s, ab 2m/s wirds effektiv. Aber der Golfstrom kommt maximal auf 1,7m/s - und das auch nur im Zentrum. Um da einen Rotor zu positionieren, müsste man einen ziemlich großen (und damit teuren) Turm bauen.

Bezüglich der Technik, wie sie zur Zeit an der Schwelle zur Kommerzialisierung steht:
Interessant. Abzuwarten bleibt noch, was für Auswirkungen sie auf die Umwelt hat (z.B. Lärm?) und wie hoch die Unterhaltskosten sind (Korrosion? Fouling?). Die Installationskosten sind jedenfalls sehr hoch, so dass weit verteilte Windkraft imho vorerst der bessere Weg ist, um große Kapazitäten aufzubauen.


----------



## Icejester (14. September 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> 
> Ich frag mich warum unsere Politiker immer über Atomkraftwerke reden.
> ...



In der Tat interessant. Leider müßte man den Strom wahrscheinlich über sehr lange Distanzen transportieren und die Sache wird höllisch teuer. Aber der Ansatz hat was.



> Aber Wasser scheint effektiv zu sein...
> 
> "Der hohe Wirkungsgrad der Anlagen von über 90 Prozent und die robuste Technik machen die Kraftwerke zu erfolgreichen Langläufern" Zitat E-ON


Das glaube ich gerne, aber was für Wasserkraftwerke meinen die? So Dinger an Stauseen? Das sind in der Tat extreme Langläufer. Nur lassen sich deren Daten wahrscheinlich nicht einfach auf jede andere Art Wasserkraftwerk übertragen.


> Was denkt Ihr über diese Möglichkeiten?


Ich finde die Idee interessant, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sowas überhaupt durchführbar ist. Sowas wäre wahrscheinlich mit immensen Baukosten verbunden und der blanke Horror bei der Wartung.

Abgesehen davon scheinen Kraftwerke im Meer bisher nicht so doll zu sein. Die ersten Gezeitenkraftwerke tragen ja offenbar in Blitzesgeschwindigkeit die Strände ab. Das kann's irgendwie auch nicht sein.

Außerdem: Besteht nicht die Gefahr, daß man mit richtig vielen von den Dingern den Golfstrom vielleicht verlangsamt? Immerhin soll der was in Bewegung setzen. Der Strom, der dabei erzeugt wird, kommt aber direkt aus der Bewegungsenergie des Wassers. Deswegen müßte sich dessen Fließgeschwindigkeit doch eigentlich verringern, oder? Oder wäre der Einfluß so gering, daß er sich auf keinen Fall auswirken kann?  Mir würde es als Laie jedenfalls logisch erscheinen, wenn es sich auswirken würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2009)

Cool, ein Thread über die Nutzung vom Goldstrom zur Stromerzeugung.  
Ist mal mal heftig.
Hmm, muss man dazu was sagen, außer, dass es bestimmt lustig ist, wenn man nach 20 Jahren Bauzeit die Anlage fertig hat und dann feststellt, dass die Eisschicht über den Nordpol abgeschmolzen ist und der Golfstrom zu einerm Golfwässerchen verkommt. 
Ich denke mal, dass ruyven alles gesagt hat. Der Strom ist nicht so zu greifen wie ein Fluss.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cool, ein Thread über die Nutzung vom Goldstrom zur Stromerzeugung.
> Ist mal mal heftig.
> Hmm, muss man dazu was sagen, außer, dass es bestimmt lustig ist, wenn man nach 20 Jahren Bauzeit die Anlage fertig hat und dann feststellt, dass die Eisschicht über den Nordpol abgeschmolzen ist und der Golfstrom zu einerm Golfwässerchen verkommt.
> Ich denke mal, dass ruyven alles gesagt hat. Der Strom ist nicht so zu greifen wie ein Fluss.




Naja, wenn der Nordpol abgeschmolzen ist, leben wir eh unter Wasser wie in Aquanox... *juhu ein eigenes U-Boot*.... 

Dann bleibt ja nicht viel außer Geo-Thermische-Energie und Fusion oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Nordpol abgeschmolzen ist, leben wir eh unter Wasser wie in Aquanox... *juhu ein eigenes U-Boot*....


 
nö, denke ich nicht, der Meeresspiegel steigt so um 7-10 Meter, ist jetzt nicht so extrem.
Früher war der Meeresspiegel auch schon höher, denk daran, dass das Eis der Antarktis auch mal Wasser war. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja nicht viel außer Geo-Thermische-Energie und Fusion oder?


 
Hmm, bei Fusion sehe ich den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor noch nicht, kann sich sicher ändern, aber derzeit muss man mit Deuterium und Tritium als Brennstoff leben, eine Deuterium Deuterium Reaktion ist nicht so energiefreudig.
Den Proton Proton Zyklus in der Sonne kann man auf der Erde nicht kopieren.
Außerdem ist noch unsicher, ob man nun das Plasma mit Magneten oder Lasern erzeugen soll.
100 Millionen Grad sind kein Pappenstil. 

Geothermie ist interessant, aber ebenso wie Solarkraft nur örtlich begrenz, man kann es nicht überall anwenden.


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

kann man, wenn man will, ich mein nicht umsonst gibt es nul energie häuser auch in unseren breiten...

da wird dann kombiniert: solar durch große fensterflächen richtung süden, zudem kollektoren, vllt ein windkraft rad wenns passt, und dann eben geothermie...

da wird dann ein loch gebohrt und die erde angezapft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> da wird dann ein loch gebohrt und die erde angezapft...


 
Öhm, en wenig komplizierter ist das schon. 
Muss sich ja auch lohnen, so von wegen Kosten/Nutzen und so.


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

ja und???

im groben ist es so wie ich gesagt hab

es wird ein Loch gebohrt (natürlich dementsprechend tief), da kommt dann ein 2-Kammerrohr rein, aussenfließt kaltes Wasser nach unten, und innen Warmes nach oben, an der Oberfläche wird das ganze durch eine Wärmepumpe jejagt, und das Spiel beginnt von vorn...

das das ganze von der Installation her teuer ist ist doch klar, Null Energiehäuser rechnen sich ca nach 10-15 Jahren, und ab dann spart man richtig heftig; Energie wird ja nicht gerade günstiger

für mich steht fest: wenn ich mir ein Haus baue, dann so ein Niedrigenergie- oder Null-Energie-Haus


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ja und???
> 
> im groben ist es so wie ich gesagt hab
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist ja, dass die Erdwärme nicht überall gleichmäßig angewand werden kann.
Ebenso wie Solartechnik und Windenergie ist es örtlich begrenzt, Atomkerne oder Kohlekraftwerke sind das nicht, weil man deren Energieträger transportieren kann, das gilt halt nicht für regenerative Energien.
Das ist auch das größte Problem, was die haben.

Mein Haus ist neu gebaut und hat acht Solarplatten auf dem Dach, die zu Höchstleistungen mehr Strom produzieren als mein Haus verbraucht, trotzdem darf ich den Strom nicht als Ersatz für das Stromnetz benutzen, da das den Stromversorgern zusteht, ich bin also vom Gesetzgeber gezwungen, den gewonnenen Strom verpuffen zu lassen. 
Das einzige, was ich damit betreiben darf, sind meine Ventilatoren und die Wasserpumpen meines Teiches.
Meine Klimaanlage im Haus darf ich damit nicht betreiben, da sie fest im Haus eingebaut ist, nur wenn sie mobil wäre, dürfte ich das.
Was für eine blöde Regelung.


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

ach und holz kann man nicht transportieren???^^ (kleiner scherz)

Erdwärme ist nicht örtlich begrenzt, man muss eben manchmal tiefer bohren, oder mitweniger Ausbeute leben, irgendwann wirds immer warm

warum speist du nicht den kompletten Solarstrom ins Netz und kaufst selbst zu???


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Außerdem: Besteht nicht die Gefahr, daß man mit richtig vielen von den Dingern den Golfstrom vielleicht verlangsamt? Immerhin soll der was in Bewegung setzen. Der Strom, der dabei erzeugt wird, kommt aber direkt aus der Bewegungsenergie des Wassers. Deswegen müßte sich dessen Fließgeschwindigkeit doch eigentlich verringern, oder? Oder wäre der Einfluß so gering, daß er sich auf keinen Fall auswirken kann?  Mir würde es als Laie jedenfalls logisch erscheinen, wenn es sich auswirken würde.



Genau hier liegt die Gefahr. Auch unter Wasser gilt der Grundsatz der Energieerhaltung und somit entzieht man (hier im Beispiel dem Golfstrom) natürlich Strömungsenergie. Übertreibt man das Spielchen, ändert sich das komplette Klima im Raum des Stromes und danach auch über weite Grenzen. Folge -> eine grandiose Klimakatastrophe. 

Diese Kraftwerke haben einen bösen Boomerang-Effekt.  Der Mensch schafft es ja täglich die Umwelt um ein gutes Stück zu schädigen, dieses aber im Bestreben Gutes zu tun, ist schon krank.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ach und holz kann man nicht transportieren???^^ (kleiner scherz)


 
Öhm, Holz ist auch nur ein fossiler Energieträger und nicht wirklich regenerativ. 



exa schrieb:


> Erdwärme ist nicht örtlich begrenzt, man muss eben manchmal tiefer bohren, oder mitweniger Ausbeute leben, irgendwann wirds immer warm


 
Oh ja, und sie ist sowas von örtlich begrenz, glaub mir, meine Firma hat schon einge Kraftwerkskonzepte für Erdwärme entwickelt, man kann nicht überall die Erdwärme anzapfen.



exa schrieb:


> warum speist du nicht den kompletten Solarstrom ins Netz und kaufst selbst zu???


 
Das ist ja das Problem, man darf sein eigenen erzeugten Strom nicht ins Stromnetz einspeisen, das dürfen nur die Energiekonzerne.
Man muss eine Lizenz oder so'n Kram haben.



> Auch unter Wasser gilt der Grundsatz der Energieerhaltung und somit entzieht man (hier im Beispiel dem Golfstrom) natürlich Strömungsenergie. Übertreibt man das Spielchen, ändert sich das komplette Klima im Raum des Stromes und danach auch über weite Grenzen. Folge -> eine grandiose Klimakatastrophe.


 
Tja, laut Quantentheorie ist der Energieerhaltungssatz ja falsch, also einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt die Gefahr. Auch unter Wasser gilt der Grundsatz der Energieerhaltung und somit entzieht man (hier im Beispiel dem Golfstrom) natürlich Strömungsenergie. Übertreibt man das Spielchen, ändert sich das komplette Klima im Raum des Stromes und danach auch über weite Grenzen. Folge -> eine grandiose Klimakatastrophe.
> 
> Diese Kraftwerke haben einen bösen Boomerang-Effekt.  Der Mensch schafft es ja täglich die Umwelt um ein gutes Stück zu schädigen, dieses aber im Bestreben Gutes zu tun, ist schon krank.



Damit hast du schon recht, aber es muss eine gute & saubere Alternative zum Atomstrom gefunden werden...

Soviele Alternatvie-Energiequellen gibt es aber nicht...

Die Sonne wär noch da, dazu müsste aber jedes Haus in Deutschland Solarzellen auf dem Dach haben. Auf die Welt gesehen, müssten die Wüsten mit Solarkraftwerken bebaut werden. Das stört also auch wieder die Natur... Is nicht leicht, was passendes zu finden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Auf die Welt gesehen, müssten die Wüsten mit Solarkraftwerken bebaut werden. Das stört also auch wieder die Natur... Is nicht leicht, was passendes zu finden.


 
Das Problem bei Solaranlagen ist auch nicht die Erzeugung von Strom. Man kann auch Spiegel benutzen um die Sonnenstrahlen zu bündeln und damit Wasser verdampfen lassen, also das, was andere Krafwerke auch machen.
Aber leider geht das nicht überall.
Entscheidend wird sein, wie man den Strom lagern und transportieren kann.
Daran muss ebenso geforscht und experimentiert werden.
Die Akku Technik steht doch auch schon seit Jahren still. 
Mein Handy von vor 10 Jahren hatte eine Gesprächszeit von 4 Stunden und Standby 48 Stunden.
Mein aktuelles hat Standby von 7 Tagen und ist nach 2 Stunden leer, wenn das Display die Zeit über leuchtet.
Wo ist der Fortschritt? 
Daran hapert es doch auch bei Elektroautos.
die Idee ist OK, aber dass die Akkus zu schnell alle sind und nicht die Leistung bringen, die man von Benzinmotoren gewöhnt ist, ist einleuchtend.
Abgesehen davon ist es recht unsinnig, den Strom für Elektroautos von Kohle- oder Atomkraftwerken zu gewinnen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2009)

Und wenn wir jetzt alle auf Elektroautos umsteigen, werden die Atomkraftwerke wie Pilze() aus dem Boden sprießen, da wir mit alternativer Energiegewinnung den Strombedarf nicht decken können.

Es lebe der Umweltschutz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Außerdem müssen dann erst mal Akkus hergestellt werden. 
Das kostet Energie ohne Ende.

Wie war das noch, der Solarpark in Leipzig?
Die Energie, die man in die Anlage stecken musste um sie zu bauen, wird sie erst in 25 Jahren hereingeholt haben, sofern sie mit der maximalen Effezienz laufen kann. 
Erst danach kann man von Gewinn reden, aber bis dahin ist die Anlage wieder veraltet und muss abgerisen werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Wäre da eigentlich sinniger, die Strömungsenergie von abwärtsfließenden Gebirgsflüssen zu nutzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wäre da eigentlich sinniger, die Strömungsenergie von abwärtsfließenden Gebirgsflüssen zu nutzen...


 
Hmm, ich denke mal, dass es Grenzen für die Geschwindigkeit einer solchen Anlage gibt, ich müsste da mal einen Kollegen fragen, der entwickelt solche Dinger.
Wenn das Wasser schneller anfließt, als es durch die Schrauben abfließen kann, hat man ein Problem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Warum?
Einfach sowas wie eine uralte Wassermühle bauen, dann hat man das Problem nicht.
Nachteil: man müsste davon ev. ein paar mehr bauen.

Ganz ab davon könnt man 'notfalls' auch 'nen Bypass mit einplanen und bauen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2009)

Wieso nicht gleich ein normales Wasserkraftwerk?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Ein Fluss fließt mit einer gleichbleibenden Geschwindigkeit, wenn beim Berg Schmelzwasser vom Winter dazu kommt, kann es schon eng werden für die Turbinen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2009)

Dafür gibt es dann Stauseen, da kann man überschüssiges Wasser ablassen.


----------



## ole88 (15. September 2009)

und auch dort noch turbinen platzieren, ja es gibt viele möglichkeiten nur müssen diese erkannt und genutzt werden und auch bereit sein dafür geld zu investieren, und endlich die ganze atomenergie ins nirvana zu schicken. aber bis es soweit ist muss entweder noch mal was passieren oder die leut machen das nicht mehr mit


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Der Energieverbrauch wird aber immer weiter steigen, das ist völlig normal in einer technisierten Gesellschaft.
In 100 Jahren wird man mindestens 10 Mal mehr Energie benötigen als jetzt produziert werden kann.


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> und auch dort noch turbinen platzieren, ja es gibt viele möglichkeiten nur müssen diese erkannt und genutzt werden und auch bereit sein dafür geld zu investieren, und endlich die ganze atomenergie ins nirvana zu schicken. aber bis es soweit ist muss entweder noch mal was passieren oder die leut machen das nicht mehr mit


Das Potenzial der Wasserkraft ist in Deutschland schon fast erschöpft - liegt derzeit bei knapp über 80%. Und da man für die letzten 20% erfahrungsgemäß einen vielfachen Aufwand treiben muss, lohnt sich das Thema Wasser hierzulande nicht mehr. Sonne und Wind sind da schon wesentlich besser zu nutzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Ist es nicht so, das es in D nicht einfach ist, überhaupt ein WKW bauen zu können/dürfen??


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

tja... ist nicht einfach mit der Energieerzeugung

Was aber immer wieder Übersehen wird: Man könnte ohne weiteres 30% Energie einsparen, wenn man konsequent ist. Ohne Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität, durch einfache Ausnutzung der technischen Möglichkeiten

Ein Bsp sind ja die Glühbirnen, die jetz auch verboten sind (100W). Die braucht man ernsthaft gesehen schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr, in unserem Haus brennt eine solche schon lange nicht mehr; bei uns ist Halogen oder Energiesparlampe angesagt

wobei ich sagen muss, das unser Haus noch lange nicht sparsam ist, obwohl ich da schon einiges meinem Vater vorgetragen hab
zb gibt es Für Heizungen Thermostatventile, die automatisch die Raumtemperatur auf dem eingestellten Wert halten, inkl "Fenster offen Erkennung"
oder schaltbare Steckdosen, man glaubt gar nicht, was alles an Stand-by Verbrauch in so einem Haus lauert.

Dann wäre das noch die Möglichkeit der Wärmerückgewinnung von Abwasser. Mal ehrlich, wer von uns duscht denn kalt??? wenn man das dann bevor es in den Kanal kommt nochmal durch eine Wärmepumpe schicken würde, wäre auch einiges wieder drinnen.

Ich hab mal Versuchsweise im Winter bei einem Fenster Den Holzladen dichtgelassen, man glaubt gar nicht wie viel Wärme das drinnenhält; eine Lichtautomatik für die Rolläden bringt auch schon einiges


----------



## Icejester (15. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, das es in D nicht einfach ist, überhaupt ein WKW bauen zu können/dürfen??


 
Das Können ist wohl eher das Problem. Natürlich muß man vorher erst mal so eine Umwelt-Unbedenklichkeitsprüfung vornehmen (die wird Dank unserer Grünen Freunde wahrscheinlich eh scheitern, weil irgendwer irgendwo einen tollen Frosch oder sowas findet), aber viel schwieriger ist es, einen geeigneten Platz zu finden. Wasserkraftwerke gehören in Deutschland zu den ältesten. In Deutschland hat mit Wasserkraft schon Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderst die Elektrifizierung der Eisenbahn angefangen. Da ist jede Stelle, wo man es sinvoll machen könnte, schon mit einem WKW bestückt. Und im Flachland hat das Wasser halt nicht eben viel Power. Aber auch da dürfte fast alles abgegrast sein.

Ich stamme selbst aus einer Mittelgebirgsregion, und da gibt's an den Flüssen alle paar Meter kleine Stauseen mit WKWs. An der Bauweise (grober Naturstein) kann man aber auch leicht erkennen, daß die da schon mindestens 80 jahre stehen.



exa schrieb:


> Was aber immer wieder Übersehen wird: Man könnte ohne weiteres 30% Energie einsparen, wenn man konsequent ist. Ohne Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität, durch einfache Ausnutzung der technischen Möglichkeiten
> 
> Ein Bsp sind ja die Glühbirnen, die jetz auch verboten sind (100W). Die braucht man ernsthaft gesehen schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr, in unserem Haus brennt eine solche schon lange nicht mehr; bei uns ist Halogen oder Energiesparlampe angesagt


 
Das ist aber schon eine ziemlich massive Einschränkung der Lebensfreude. Ich habe zwar selbst in zwei Lampen Energiesparlampen, aber das geht halt nur in modernen Dingern, wo man die Birne nicht sieht. In den ganzen antiken Schätzchen, die wir bei Mutti daheim und bei meiner Tante stehen haben, kannst Du mit Energiesparlampen direkt abhauen.

Und bei Lampen, die man oft schaltet, (z.B. Badezimmer) ist es eh Quatsch.



> Ich hab mal Versuchsweise im Winter bei einem Fenster Den Holzladen dichtgelassen, man glaubt gar nicht wie viel Wärme das drinnenhält; eine Lichtautomatik für die Rolläden bringt auch schon einiges


 
Haben ist wichtig. Ich wohne bspw. zur Miete in einem Haus von 187x. Da kann man sowas schon aus Denkmalschutzgründen nicht anbauen. Und Bonn ist wirklich voll von so alten Hütten. Was allerdings sehr schön ist. Aber wir haben ja auch noch echte Gaslaternen.


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon eine ziemlich massive Einschränkung der Lebensfreude. Ich habe zwar selbst in zwei Lampen Energiesparlampen, aber das geht halt nur in modernen Dingern, wo man die Birne nicht sieht. In den ganzen antiken Schätzchen, die wir bei Mutti daheim und bei meiner Tante stehen haben, kannst Du mit Energiesparlampen direkt abhauen.
> 
> Und bei Lampen, die man oft schaltet, (z.B. Badezimmer) ist es eh Quatsch.
> 
> ...



wiso ist das eine Einschränkung??? weils nicht schön aussieht???

im Bad kannm an dann Halogenlampen einsetzen, oder auch die neuen LED-Lampen

hast du Läden am Haus (so richtig schön alte Holzläden)? Die zuzumachen wenns Dunkel wird bringt auch schon einiges...


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2009)

mhm, Atomkraftwerke.... *hust, STALKER, hust* 

Wie siehts mit Fusionskraftwerken aus?


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

in der Theorie wunderschön, aber leider in der Praxis (noch) nicht anwendbar, da scheitert es an den technischen Machbarkeiten, dass das Ganze wirtschaftlich wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Der aktuelle Stand bei der Fusion ist, dass man die Reaktion für 15-250 Sekunden aufrecht erhalten kann, dann gewinnt man mehr Energie als man einsetzen muss (E=mc² sei dank ).
Aber von einer Serienreife ist man sicher noch 30-50 Jahre entfernt.
Man müsste schon deutlich mehr Geld investieren, damit daraus bald etwas wird, aber noch forschen nur Staaten daran, keine privaten Unternehmen (die wollen nur das Know How dann abbekommen, gratis versteht sich ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2009)

oha - extreme quoting 
Dann kriegt mal jeder sein Fett weg 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, muss man dazu was sagen, außer, dass es bestimmt lustig ist, wenn man nach 20 Jahren Bauzeit die Anlage fertig hat und dann feststellt, dass die Eisschicht über den Nordpol abgeschmolzen ist und der Golfstrom zu einerm Golfwässerchen verkommt.



Der nordatlantische Gyre und damit der Golfstrom sind zu über 90% direkt windgetrieben. Damit da nenneswert was weniger wird, müsstest du die Kontinente verschieben oder die Sonne abschalten 
Nur die nördlichen Ausläufer des NA-Stroms Richtung Arktis, sprich das, was Nordeuropa heizt, sind durch Schmelzwasser ggf. bedroht.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja nicht viel außer Geo-Thermische-Energie und Fusion oder?



Und Wind und Solar und Biomasse und vor allem:
Einfach mal n bissl sparen und die Entwicklung nicht darauf fokussieren, ohne Rücksicht auf den Verbrauch mehr Leistung zu erhalten, sondern den Verbrauch zumindest gleichzuhalten, besser direkt zu senken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geothermie ist interessant, aber ebenso wie Solarkraft nur örtlich begrenz, man kann es nicht überall anwenden.



Geothermie kann fast überall einsetzen (in Erdbebebengebieten und aktiven Vulkanen könnte die Haltbarkeit eingeschränkt sein), nur die Preise ändern sich.



exa schrieb:


> kann man, wenn man will, ich mein nicht umsonst gibt es nul energie häuser auch in unseren breiten...
> 
> da wird dann kombiniert: solar durch große fensterflächen richtung süden, zudem kollektoren, vllt ein windkraft rad wenns passt, und dann eben geothermie...



Das klassische 0-Energiehaus berücksichtigt afaik nur die Heizung - und kommt auch in unseren Breiten gänzlich ohne zuheizen aus, geschickte Planung der Fensterfronten und gute Isolation reichen vollkommen aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss sich ja auch lohnen, so von wegen Kosten/Nutzen und so.



Die Lagerkosten für Atommüll über mehrere Jahrhundertausende dürften in jedem Fall höher sein.
Viel höher.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ebenso wie Solartechnik und Windenergie ist es örtlich begrenzt, Atomkerne oder Kohlekraftwerke sind das nicht, weil man deren Energieträger transportieren kann, das gilt halt nicht für regenerative Energien.
> Das ist auch das größte Problem, was die haben.



Wir transportieren Strom über ganze Kontinente, ohne irgendwelche Probleme, und das sogar mit Techniken, die eher für die kleinräumige Verteilung gedacht sind.

Standorte sind definitiv kein Problem, eher die Nicht-Ausbaupolitik derjenigen Konzerne, die die Stromnetze geschenkt bekommen haben. (bzw. auch diejenigen Politiker, die das so unterstützen...)



> Was für eine blöde Regelung.



dito. Politisch herrscht einiges an Aufholbedarf in Sachen Energiepolitik, auch (gerade?) in Deutschland.



Klutten schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt die Gefahr. Auch unter Wasser gilt der Grundsatz der Energieerhaltung und somit entzieht man (hier im Beispiel dem Golfstrom) natürlich Strömungsenergie. Übertreibt man das Spielchen, ändert sich das komplette Klima im Raum des Stromes und danach auch über weite Grenzen. Folge -> eine grandiose Klimakatastrophe.



*rechne*

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, komme ich auf gerade mal 75GW kinetischer Energie. 
Wobei ich nicht ganz weiß, wie sich in dem Fall die Geschwindigkeit mit steigender Reibung entwickeln würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Holz ist auch nur ein fossiler Energieträger und nicht wirklich regenerativ.



Äh - eigentlich regeneriert sich Holz ganz gut. Das nennt man dann "Baum".



> Tja, laut Quantentheorie ist der Energieerhaltungssatz ja falsch, also einfach mal ausprobieren.



Quantentheorie greift aber erst bei subatomaren Effekten, womit wir dann wieder bei der Kernenergie wären 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Sonne wär noch da, dazu müsste aber jedes Haus in Deutschland Solarzellen auf dem Dach haben.



Und?



> Auf die Welt gesehen, müssten die Wüsten mit Solarkraftwerken bebaut werden.



Wenn sogar Deutschland von den eigenen Dächern leben kann, dann kann Spanien das erst recht 
(und damit mein ich nicht nur das Wetter, sondern auch die Siedlungsdichte)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ich denke mal, dass es Grenzen für die Geschwindigkeit einer solchen Anlage gibt, ich müsste da mal einen Kollegen fragen, der entwickelt solche Dinger.
> Wenn das Wasser schneller anfließt, als es durch die Schrauben abfließen kann, hat man ein Problem.



Nämlich Überschwemmungen, da kann man dann auch gleich einen Stausee bauen.
Allgemein dürfte man in Flüssen aber eher ein Platzproblem haben. Alle größeren werden nämlich gern bis auf 1cm über Bodenniveau von der Schiffahrt genutzt.
Und bei 1m tiefen Flüßchen lässt sich die Technik auch eher schlecht einsetzen.




Icejester schrieb:


> Und im Flachland hat das Wasser halt nicht eben viel Power. Aber auch da dürfte fast alles abgegrast sein.



Vor allem überschwemmt man im Flachland gigantische Flächen, selbst wenn man sich mit wenigen Metern Stauhöhe zufrieden gibt. (Fallhöhe für wirklich effektive Turbinen: 50-100m )
Und selbst wenn man den Energieverbrauch über jeglichen Naturschutz stellt (wobei man dann keine WKWs bauen würde):
Da leben auch Menschen.



> Das ist aber schon eine ziemlich massive Einschränkung der Lebensfreude. Ich habe zwar selbst in zwei Lampen Energiesparlampen, aber das geht halt nur in modernen Dingern, wo man die Birne nicht sieht. In den ganzen antiken Schätzchen, die wir bei Mutti daheim und bei meiner Tante stehen haben, kannst Du mit Energiesparlampen direkt abhauen.



*gequält zustimm*
Wobei es Produktionstechnisch ja eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte, das Rohr mal um die Elektronik zu wickeln oder zumindest den Sockel ebenfalls mit abzudecken. Aber vielleicht bessert sich das im Zuge des Verbotes endlich.



> Und bei Lampen, die man oft schaltet, (z.B. Badezimmer) ist es eh Quatsch.



Eingeschränkt. Moderne Energiesparlampen sind nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, was den Einschaltstrom angeht - das lohnt sich schon für 15min. Ich hab die Deckenbeleuchtung mit Energiesparlampe und den Spiegel mit Glühbirnen bestückt (was anderes kommt -Sockel again- eh kaum in Frage), so kann man flexibel wählen.



> Haben ist wichtig. Ich wohne bspw. zur Miete in einem Haus von 187x. Da kann man sowas schon aus Denkmalschutzgründen nicht anbauen. Und Bonn ist wirklich voll von so alten Hütten. Was allerdings sehr schön ist. Aber wir haben ja auch noch echte Gaslaternen.



Insgesamt betrachtet sind solche Häuser aber in der absoluten Minderheit (und wenn sie es nicht wären, wären sie ja auch nicht so kostbar und Erhaltungswürdig  )

Im Falle von Fenstern gilt das Argument aber sowieso nicht:
Da der Denkmalschutz in der Regel nur die Optik betrifft und moderne 3-Glas-Wärmeverglasung mit weiß gestrichenem Mehrkammerrahmen genauso aussieht, wie 100 Jahre alte Schaben mit weiß gestrichenem Rahmen (nämlich Glas mit Rahmen  ), kann man die auch in alte Häuser einbauen.
Nur die Isolierung der Wände ist bei (teilweise) unverputzen Gebäuden ein Problem. (wenn man sich aber anguckt, in welchem Zustand Ziegelmauern nach 100 Jahren zum Teil sind, lohnt sich die Bewahrung der Fassade auch nicht in jedem Fall. Bei uns dürfte wohl eher der Vermieter das Hinderniss sein...)



exa schrieb:


> im Bad kannm an dann Halogenlampen einsetzen, oder auch die neuen LED-Lampen



Halogenlampen bringen Energietechnisch nur wenig (bei meinen verspricht der Hersteller rund 25% Einsparung - aber immerhin halten sie deutlich länger) und die heutigen LED-Lampen lassen sich auch wieder nur in Lampen vernünftig einsetzen, die das Leuchtmittel verdecken. (in dem Fall nicht nur wegen der Optik der Lampe selbst, sondern auch wegen der Lichtausbreitung)
Selbige haben aber, zumindest in der Stärke, in der sie in Badezimmern typischerweise eingesetzt werden, nur eine Fassung - und LED-Lampen erreichen bislang keine hohe Leistung pro Einheit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2009)

Und ich geh wieder mal leer aus, toll.

Die Energiesparlampen sind sowieso nur eine Übergangslösung, bis die LED Technik soweit ist, dass man sie überall verwenden kann.
Es gibt sogar schöne LED Birnen.

Die Spanier werden in Zukunft wohl andere Probleme haben, als die Stromerzeugung.

Für Deutschland wären eventuell noch Gezeitenkraftwerke interessant.


----------



## Fabian (15. September 2009)

> Ich hab mal Versuchsweise im Winter bei einem Fenster Den Holzladen dichtgelassen, man glaubt gar nicht wie viel Wärme das drinnenhält



Da muss ich dir voll zustimmen,bringt einiges.Nebenbei wirds im Winter ja sowieso früh dunkel.

Wenn es windig ist haltet mal eine Kerze knapp neben den Fensterrahmen(beim Dichtungsgummi),wenn die Kerze flackert schließen die Fenster schecht,was keine seltenheit ist.


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

jop, neue Dichtgummis bringen dann auch einiges...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oha - extreme quoting
> Dann kriegt mal jeder sein Fett weg


 
Öhm, da muss ich doch gleich mal gegenhalten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der nordatlantische Gyre und damit der Golfstrom sind zu über 90% direkt windgetrieben. Damit da nenneswert was weniger wird, müsstest du die Kontinente verschieben oder die Sonne abschalten
> Nur die nördlichen Ausläufer des NA-Stroms Richtung Arktis, sprich das, was Nordeuropa heizt, sind durch Schmelzwasser ggf. bedroht.


 
Die Quote liegt bei ungefähr 25-40%, mehr nicht, der Golfstrom ist ja sowohl direkt unterhalb des Meerespiegels anzutreffen als auch am Meeresboden, der Golfstrom transportiert in einer Woche mehr Wasser als der Amazonas in einem Jahr.
Die Luft über dem Golftrom ist wärmer als abseits, das ist es wohl, was du meinst, begründet sich aber durch das Wasser und nicht durch die Luft. Ohne Golfstrom keine warme Luft, die nach Europa wandert, ergo wäre es ohne Golftrom so wie in Kanada.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geothermie kann fast überall einsetzen (in Erdbebebengebieten und aktiven Vulkanen könnte die Haltbarkeit eingeschränkt sein), nur die Preise ändern sich.


 
Natürlich kann man sie letztendlich überall einsetzen, genauso wie Solarenergie, aber der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor ist dann sehr schlecht. Es lohnt sich noch nicht, so tief zu bohren.
Genauso kann man den Ölschlamm in Kanada abbauen und daraus Rohöl herstellen.
Die Technik dafür ist aber noch in den Kinderschuhen und das ganze wäre viel zu teuer, von dem ökologischen Schaden rede ich da noch nicht mal, aber den gibts auch beim Kohleabbau ganz deutlich.
Genauso muss man Kilometer tief graben um an Uran ranzukommen.
Trotzdem wird das immer noch gemacht.
In Deutschald für die Kohle sogar mit staatlicher Unterstützung, dass man dabei ganze Regionen unterhöhlt hat ist scheinbar nebensächlich.

Besonders schlimm fand ich gestern den Satz des FDP Vertreters in der Runde im ZDF. Der die Verlängerung der Atomenergie damit verteidigt hat, dass man dann nicht sofort ein Endlager für die Brennstäbe finden müsste, da man sie ja erst mal wieder aufarbeiten kann.
Doch was ist dann in zwanzig Jahren, wenn sie abgestellt werden?
Dann gibts deutlich mehr atomare Abfälle als jetzt.
Den Typen hätte ich am liebsten eine in die Schnauze gehauen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Lagerkosten für Atommüll über mehrere Jahrhundertausende dürften in jedem Fall höher sein.
> Viel höher.


 
Die Technologie entwickelt sich auch in diesem Bereich weiter, vielleicht können wir mittels Neutron-Proton Austausch bei Abgabe von Myonen die Isotpe verändern und daraus strahlungsfreie Elemente herstellen.
Theorien gibts dazu schon. 
Aber genauso sucht man ja auch nach einer Technologie, CO² zu binden und dann zu lagern.
Tja, wenn man die Technologie hätte, könnte man O von C trennen und dann hätte man das Problem gelöst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Standorte sind definitiv kein Problem, eher die Nicht-Ausbaupolitik derjenigen Konzerne, die die Stromnetze geschenkt bekommen haben. (bzw. auch diejenigen Politiker, die das so unterstützen...)


 
Dass der Ausbau von vernünftigen Energien auch politisch und wirtschaftlich begrenz wird, ist ja nichts Neues.
Man bedenke nur die Abwrackprämie, da werden die fossilien Autos heimischer Produktion unterstützt anstatt das Geld in Sinnvolleres zu investieren.
Was nützt der Arbeitsplatz, der dadurch gehalten konnte, wenn der nächstes Jahr doch dran glauben muss.
Mit dem Verhalten macht sich die Politik unglaubwürdig. 
Einer der Gründe, warum die Volksparteien für mich nicht mehr wählbar sind, da müssen dringend neue Ideen her, neue Köpfe, neue Profile.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dito. Politisch herrscht einiges an Aufholbedarf in Sachen Energiepolitik, auch (gerade?) in Deutschland.


 
Tja, die Gewinne der Konzerne wandern weder in die Erneuerung der Stromnetze noch in die Entwicklung alternativer Energiegewinnung. Offensichtlich denken die Konzerne, dass wenn der Laden zusamenbricht und die Versorgung nicht mehr sichergestellt ist, der Staat dann schon eingreifen wird.
Dass er das machen muss, liegt auch daran, dass die Versorgung der Bevölkerung gesetzlich festgelegt ist, das wissen die Konzerne und legen deshalb die Hände in den Schoß.
Die Banker haben ja vorgemacht, wie das geht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - eigentlich regeneriert sich Holz ganz gut. Das nennt man dann "Baum".


 
Äh, wie lange dauert es einen Baum zu fällen und einen neuen nachwachsen zu lassen? 
Wind ist immer da, Sonne auch, Wasser auch (Fluss oder Gezeiten), doch ein Baum ist nicht mehr da, wenn er gefällt ist, daher sehe ich einen Baum nicht als regenerative Energie in dem Sinne, als dass was ich davon verstehe und deshalb lehne ich den Werbespot von Tetrapak auch ab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quantentheorie greift aber erst bei subatomaren Effekten, womit wir dann wieder bei der Kernenergie wären


 
Tja, dann sollten wir uns mal über ein Vakuumkraftwerk Gedanken machen, das den Tunneleffekt zur Energiegewinnung nutzt. 



Wenn sogar Deutschland von den eigenen Dächern leben kann, dann kann Spanien das erst recht 
(und damit mein ich nicht nur das Wetter, sondern auch die Siedlungsdichte)[/QUOTE]

Und wie werden Solaranlagen hergestellt?
Die Energie dafür muss auch erst mal aufgebracht werden.


Vor allem überschwemmt man im Flachland gigantische Flächen, selbst wenn man sich mit wenigen Metern Stauhöhe zufrieden gibt. (Fallhöhe für wirklich effektive Turbinen: 50-100m )
Und selbst wenn man den Energieverbrauch über jeglichen Naturschutz stellt (wobei man dann keine WKWs bauen würde):
Da leben auch Menschen.[/QUOTE]

Die Chinesen hatten keine Probleme damit, dass dort Menschen lebten, wo jetzt der Drei Schluchten Staudamm ist.
Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wie sinnvoll unsere Gesetzesgebung ist, wenn man für den Ausbau einer Startbahn am Flughafen 20 Jahre lang rumklagen muss, die Chinesen haben die Leute einfach umgesiedelt und schon war der Flughafen gebaut. 
Aber bei uns klagt ja jeder gleich rum, wenn er einen Vogel sieht, der bedroht sein könnte.
Da werden Krötentunnel unter der Autobahn gebaut und die Kröten interessieren sich nicht dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und ich geh wieder mal leer aus, toll.



Das sollte dir zu denken geben 



> Die Energiesparlampen sind sowieso nur eine Übergangslösung, bis die LED Technik soweit ist, dass man sie überall verwenden kann.
> Es gibt sogar schöne LED Birnen.



Hmmm - abgesehen von der etwas aufwendigeren Endsorgung (aber die hat man bei LEDs auch, wenn man die große Menge wertvoller Rohstoffe darin recyclen will), sind Energiesparlampen&Leuchtstoffröhren doch sehr nah am Optimum, was die großflächige Beleuchtung angeht.



> Für Deutschland wären eventuell noch Gezeitenkraftwerke interessant.



Eher nicht. Die Ostsee hat fast gar keine regelmäßige Tide und an der Nordsee sind die Gezeiten nur wegen der extrem flachen Topographie eindrucksvoll.
Der Höhenunterschied beträgt aber meist nur wenige Meter und ist es vermutlich nicht wert, dafür das weltgrößte Wattenmeer zu vernichten...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, da muss ich doch gleich mal gegenhalten.



Dafür müsstest du aber jedem eine Antwort verpassen 



> Die Quote liegt bei ungefähr 25-40%, mehr nicht, der Golfstrom ist ja sowohl direkt unterhalb des Meerespiegels anzutreffen als auch am Meeresboden, der Golfstrom transportiert in einer Woche mehr Wasser als der Amazonas in einem Jahr.



Genaugenommen transportiert er von Montag bis Freitag schon mehr, als alle Flüsse der Welt zusammen pro Jahr.
Aber die Tiefenwasserbildung im Nordatlantik beträgt gerade mal 10% davon - wie soll die deiner Meinung nach 60-75% der Strömung verursachen? Bzw. welche Quellen behaupten das?



> Die Luft über dem Golftrom ist wärmer als abseits, das ist es wohl, was du meinst, begründet sich aber durch das Wasser und nicht durch die Luft. Ohne Golfstrom keine warme Luft, die nach Europa wandert, ergo wäre es ohne Golftrom so wie in Kanada.



Das mein ich schon, aber nur in dem Teil zum nördlichen Ausläufer des NA-Stroms, nicht in dem Teil zum Antrieb des ganzen Prozesses. Denn ein Großteil fließt über den Kanarenstrom weiter und der hat imho wenig mit Polareis bzw. thermohalinen Prozessen am Hut.



> Besonders schlimm fand ich gestern den Satz des FDP Vertreters in der Runde im ZDF. Der die Verlängerung der Atomenergie damit verteidigt hat, dass man dann nicht sofort ein Endlager für die Brennstäbe finden müsste, da man sie ja erst mal wieder aufarbeiten kann.



Keine Ahnung von Atomkraft, aber darüber regieren wollen... 



> Die Technologie entwickelt sich auch in diesem Bereich weiter, vielleicht können wir mittels Neutron-Proton Austausch bei Abgabe von Myonen die Isotpe verändern und daraus strahlungsfreie Elemente herstellen.
> Theorien gibts dazu schon.



Theorien ja, aber ehe man sich drauf verlässt und Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnungen anstellt, möchte ich gerne etwas Praxis sehen.

(generelle Anmerkung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/29655-atomenergie-energiepolitik.html )



> Aber genauso sucht man ja auch nach einer Technologie, CO² zu binden und dann zu lagern.



Von "binden" habe ich noch nichts gehört, nur von der Schaffung weiterer Zeitbomben.



> Tja, wenn man die Technologie hätte, könnte man O von C trennen und dann hätte man das Problem gelöst.



Die Technologie haben wir. Aber die bösen, bösen Thermodynamiker behaupten, dass wir dafür mindestens die Energie brauchen, die wir bei der Verbrennung gewonnen haben.
Und die haben Recht.



> Man bedenke nur die Abwrackprämie, da werden die fossilien Autos heimischer Produktion unterstützt anstatt das Geld in Sinnvolleres zu investieren.


wärs nur heimische Produktion und eine echte Unterstützung gewesen...


> Offensichtlich denken die Konzerne, dass wenn der Laden zusamenbricht und die Versorgung nicht mehr sichergestellt ist, der Staat dann schon eingreifen wird.
> Dass er das machen muss, liegt auch daran, dass die Versorgung der Bevölkerung gesetzlich festgelegt ist, das wissen die Konzerne und legen deshalb die Hände in den Schoß.
> Die Banker haben ja vorgemacht, wie das geht.



Da muss man sich gar nicht auf Gesetze verlassen. Wer schön den Profit optimiert und Geld in eigene Taschen schaufeln kann, dem geht es in Zukunft so oder so nicht schlecht. Wer Geld dafür ausgibt, dass es anderen besser geht, ist in diesem System halt der Dumme.



> Äh, wie lange dauert es einen Baum zu fällen und einen neuen nachwachsen zu lassen?
> Wind ist immer da, Sonne auch, Wasser auch (Fluss oder Gezeiten), doch ein Baum ist nicht mehr da, wenn er gefällt ist, daher sehe ich einen Baum nicht als regenerative Energie in dem Sinne, als dass was ich davon verstehe und deshalb lehne ich den Werbespot von Tetrapak auch ab.



Den kann man aufgrund der angepeilten Konkurrenz (die i.d.R. keine schlechtere Ökobilanz hat) und der in Tetrapaks eben doch enthaltenen nicht regenerativen-Rohstoffe ablehnen. Aber Bäume wachsen tatsächlich recht zügig und gerade in Deutschland besteht da noch einiges an Potential. Weiterhin vergammeln große Mengen geschlagenes Holz in den Wäldern, weil der Markt fehlt. (und der Wille, den Wald der Natur zu überlassen)



> Und wie werden Solaranlagen hergestellt?
> Die Energie dafür muss auch erst mal aufgebracht werden.



Mitlerweile ist sie (deutlich) geringer, als die später gewonnene Energie.
Erst recht bei solar-thermischen Kraftwerken, die in Spanien wohl kein Problem sein sollten.



> Die Chinesen hatten keine Probleme damit, dass dort Menschen lebten, wo jetzt der Drei Schluchten Staudamm ist.



Der steht aber nicht im Flachland.



> Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wie sinnvoll unsere Gesetzesgebung ist, wenn man für den Ausbau einer Startbahn am Flughafen 20 Jahre lang rumklagen muss, die Chinesen haben die Leute einfach umgesiedelt und schon war der Flughafen gebaut.



Und beide blockieren dann eine faire Besteuerung von Kerosin, um die Arbeitsplätze zu retten...



> Aber bei uns klagt ja jeder gleich rum, wenn er einen Vogel sieht, der bedroht sein könnte.
> Da werden Krötentunnel unter der Autobahn gebaut und die Kröten interessieren sich nicht dafür.



Das ist halt das Ergebniss, wenn Naturschützer Probleme aufzeigen, aber Bürokraten in Zusammenarbeit mit der Wirtschaft die ""Lösung"" ausarbeiten...


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2009)

Verdammter Mist!

Jetzt habe ich zwei Anläufe genommen, verdammt lange und detaillierte Antworten zu schreiben, und jedesmal ist mein Text verloren gegangen, weil ich aus Versehen auf die Rücktaste im Browser gekommen bin oder mir PCGH beim Posten gesagt hat, meine Sitzungsdauer wäre überschritten und ich wäre nicht mehr eingeloggt.

Deshalb jetzt die Kurzform:

Exa schreibt Schwachsinn.
Ruyven_Macaran schreibt teilweise Schwachsinn. Naja, keinen Schwachsinn, aber er läßt ein bis zwei sehr wichtige Punkte in Beziehung auf Finanzierbarkeit und Rentabilität von privaten Solaranlagen völlig außer acht.

Und ich bin STINKSAUER!

Edit: Vielleicht nehme ich heute Abend nochmal einen Anlauf...


----------



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich zwei Anläufe genommen, verdammt lange und detaillierte Antworten zu schreiben, und jedesmal ist mein Text verloren gegangen, weil ich aus Versehen auf die Rücktaste im Browser gekommen bin oder mir PCGH beim Posten gesagt hat, meine Sitzungsdauer wäre überschritten und ich wäre nicht mehr eingeloggt.


Nimm halt Firefox, der speichert was im Textfeld steht, auch wenn man ne Seite zurück surft.


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2009)

Du hast ja recht. Aber ich bin bei der Arbeit. Wir haben zwar *auch* Firefox, aber hier benutze ich halt immer den IE. Firefox ist hier auch irgendwie so konfiguriert, daß der gar nichts speichert.


----------



## exa (16. September 2009)

kannst du "Schwachsinn" auch näher erläutern (muss ja nicht 1000 Worte sein)?


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2009)

Ja. Mache ich später. Entschuldige, bin gerade etwas gefrustet. Nimm's bitte nicht persönlich.


----------



## exa (16. September 2009)

nein, da hätte ich was anderes gepostet, wir sind ja hier um zu diskutieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2009)

Ich warte dann mal auf "später", möchte aber gleich vorn weg anmerken, dass ich einen auf sogenannte "Rentabilität" pfeife, wenn es um unsere zukünftige Lebensgrundlage geht.
Sollte die Argumentation also irgendwie in die Richtung gehen, dass fossile oder nukleare Energie im Moment einfach nur billiger ist, wird direkt der Vorwurf folgen, dass diese Rechnung nur einen Bruchteil der Kosten berücksichtigt.

Auf Argumente, die mir "Schwachsinn" belegen und die obiges berücksichtigen, bin ich gespannt 

P.S.:
Auch bei Opera verschwinden Texte nicht einfach - notfalls kann man bei langen Posts aber auch einfach mal copy/paste bemühen.


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2009)

Keine Sorge. Es geht nur um mangelnde Anreize und die Irrationalitäten scheinbar rationaler politischer Teilkonzepte in Bezug auf private Solaranlagen.

Das mit Copy & Paste hätte ich mal tun sollen. Ich hatte noch darüber nachgedacht, aber dann...


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Es geht nur um mangelnde Anreize und die Irrationalitäten scheinbar rationaler politischer Teilkonzepte in Bezug auf private Solaranlagen.
> 
> Das mit Copy & Paste hätte ich mal tun sollen. Ich hatte noch darüber nachgedacht, aber dann...



@ Icejester....


Wolltest du nicht noch was ausführliches schreiben


Back @ topic

Außer der Solar und Windkraft wird also nicht mehr viel bleiben...

Problem bei Wind: weht nicht immer.... 
Problem bei Sonne: scheint nicht immer.... 

---> Teufelskreis<---

Also muss man eine Alternative finden. Atomstrom ist schon nicht schlecht, nur ein großes Risiko... siehe Tschernobyl...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2009)

Abgesehen von Geothermie ist die Sonne halt unsere einzige regenerative Energiequelle - entweder nutzen wir sie direkt, oder die von ihre Verursachten Bewegungen (weniger Effizienz, aber derzeit billiger) oder ganz indirekt (und ineffizient) über Pflanzen.
Die ungleichmäßige Verteilung können wir mit unseren heutigen Leitungsverfahren und Speicher-WKWs sowie anderen, bereits installierten Systemen, ganz gut abfangen. (nicht vergessen: Aktuell haben wir ein Spitzenlastproblem, weil AKWs und Kohlekraftwerke nicht in der Lage sind, auf hohen Bedarf zeitnah zu reagieren)
Weitere Speicherverfahren sind in Entwicklung (und dürften -bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung...- einsatzbereit sein, bevor es zu Grundlastproblemen kommt) und Biomasse und Geothermie sind ja auch noch da, um weiter zu puffern. Im Worst Case könnte man sich bei einer komplett erneuerbaren Energieversorung (inkl. Verkehr und Industrie) auch ein Backup auf Erdgas Basis erlauben.
Und nicht vergessen: Leichte Überkapazitäten in erneuerbarer Energie bedeuten nur ein bißchen Wartungskosten und stehen in der gerade optimalen Region auf Knopfdruck bereit. Kein Vergleich zu AKWs/KKWs, bei denen man entweder ne Woche vorher bescheid sagen muss, damit sie hochgefahren werden oder die man dauerhaft im ineffizienten Teillastbetrieb laufen lassen muss, damit man mal mehr Energie abgreifen kann.
Ein Windrad dagegen kann man in ein paar Minuten anschmeißen, wenn der Wind woanders mal außergewöhnlich stark schwächelt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Geothermie ist die Sonne halt unsere einzige regenerative Energiequelle - entweder nutzen wir sie direkt, oder die von ihre Verursachten Bewegungen (weniger Effizienz, aber derzeit billiger) oder ganz indirekt (und ineffizient) über Pflanzen.
> Die ungleichmäßige Verteilung können wir mit unseren heutigen Leitungsverfahren und Speicher-WKWs sowie anderen, bereits installierten Systemen, ganz gut abfangen. (nicht vergessen: Aktuell haben wir ein Spitzenlastproblem, weil AKWs und Kohlekraftwerke nicht in der Lage sind, auf hohen Bedarf zeitnah zu reagieren)
> Weitere Speicherverfahren sind in Entwicklung (und dürften -bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung...- einsatzbereit sein, bevor es zu Grundlastproblemen kommt) und Biomasse und Geothermie sind ja auch noch da, um weiter zu puffern. Im Worst Case könnte man sich bei einer komplett erneuerbaren Energieversorung (inkl. Verkehr und Industrie) auch ein Backup auf Erdgas Basis erlauben.
> Und nicht vergessen: Leichte Überkapazitäten in erneuerbarer Energie bedeuten nur ein bißchen Wartungskosten und stehen in der gerade optimalen Region auf Knopfdruck bereit. Kein Vergleich zu AKWs/KKWs, bei denen man entweder ne Woche vorher bescheid sagen muss, damit sie hochgefahren werden oder die man dauerhaft im ineffizienten Teillastbetrieb laufen lassen muss, damit man mal mehr Energie abgreifen kann.
> Ein Windrad dagegen kann man in ein paar Minuten anschmeißen, wenn der Wind woanders mal außergewöhnlich stark schwächelt.





Und wie siehts mit Sateliten aus, die die Energie aufnehmen und per Laser an eine Bodenstation weitergeben???  

Hört sich verrückt an oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2009)

Nicht außergewöhnlich verrückt. Die Idee ist älter, als die Raumfahrt - die Idee, was bei Fehlern passiert aber auch (siehe SimCity2000  )
Die Nachteile haben sich seitdem nicht geändert:
- Extrem teuer im Bau
- Extrem gefährlich, wenn der übertragende Stahl falsch auftrifft
- Extrem ineffizient, was die Übertragung angeht
- Ansonsten nichts weiter, als ein normales Solarkraftwerk.
Der einzige Vorteil ist eine gewisse Platzersparniss auf der Erde und der Wegfall von Wolken.
Letzteres wird aber durch (Mikro)Meteoriten ganz schnell wieder kompensiert und zur Zeit scheitert der Ausbau von Sonnenkraftwerken nicht am Platz, sondern am Geld.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2009)

> - Extrem gefährlich, wenn der übertragende Stahl falsch auftrifft


Was dann sicher nur rein zufällig passieren würde.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was dann sicher nur rein zufällig passieren würde.




Hört sich nach GDI-Ionenkanone an... 

back @topic...

Hatten die Chinesen oder Japaner nicht mal vor solche Langzeithabiate unter Wasser zu bauen... Dort könnte man ja Geo-Therm Kraftwerke bauen oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2009)

In den 60ern hatten das alle vor, aktuell wäre mir nichts mehr bekannt. Solange es keinen großen Maßstab annimmt (und ich sehe dafür keinen Anlass), dürfte die Verlegung eines Stromkabels um längen billiger sein, als der UW-Aufbau eine geothermischen Kraftwerkes.


----------



## Icejester (29. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> wiso ist das eine Einschränkung??? weils nicht schön aussieht???
> 
> im Bad kannm an dann Halogenlampen einsetzen, oder auch die neuen LED-Lampen



Ja, weil es nicht schön aussieht und die Dinger vor allem nicht in alle Lampen passen. Wir haben genug daheim, die wir mit sowas unmöglich betreiben können. Oder hast Du schonmal Energiesparlampen mit Bajonettfassung gesehen?

Im Badezimmer habe ich übrigens zwei Halogenstrahler à 50 Watt. Wo die jetzt weniger verbrauchen sollen als eine normale 100-Watt-Birne, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft.

Und Energiesparlampen gehen im Badezimmer ja mal gar nicht, weil sie die Farbdarstellung verfälschen. Stell Dir mal vor, eine Frau schminkt sich da, geht ans Tageslicht und siehe da: Völlig grauenvolle Ergebnisse, weil man im sparsamen Energiesparlicht eben nicht einschätzen konnte, wie das wohl bei Tag aussehen würde.



> hast du Läden am Haus (so richtig schön alte Holzläden)? Die zuzumachen wenns Dunkel wird bringt auch schon einiges...


Nein, habe ich nicht. Wenn ich welche hätte, würde ich die sicher auch schließen. Aber wieso sollte ein Vermieter sowas nachträglich anbauen? Er hat die Kosten, aber von der Ersparnis hat er nichts. Die Miete kann er bei so einer Maßnahme bei bestehenden Mietverträgen auch nicht einfach erhöhen. Hausbesitzer, die Wohnungen vermieten, haben nicht die geringsten Anreize, in solche Modernisierungen zu investieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geothermie kann fast überall einsetzen (in Erdbebebengebieten und aktiven Vulkanen könnte die Haltbarkeit eingeschränkt sein), nur die Preise ändern sich.



Ob das wirklich so ist, ist nach den jüngsten Ereignissen ja nicht so sicher. Jedenfalls sollte man sowas vorher wohl in dicht bewohnten Gegenden erstmal nicht in großem Maßstab probieren.



> Wenn sogar Deutschland von den eigenen Dächern leben kann, dann kann Spanien das erst recht
> (und damit mein ich nicht nur das Wetter, sondern auch die Siedlungsdichte)


Das mag sein. Aber wer soll die Installation von Solaranlagen auf privaten Dächern zahlen? Das ist höllisch teuer. Und der normale Hausbesitzer hat zwar ein Haus, das durchaus einige Hunderttausend wert sein mag, aber sein Barvermögen ist in der Regel eher klein.

Als Beispiel: Die Eltern meiner Freundin haben vor einem knappen Jahr ihr Haus generalüberholt und das Dach neu decken und die Fassade komplett sinnvoll isolieren lassen. Das hat in etwa soviel gekostet, wie der Kaufpreis des ganzen Hauses vor ca. 25 Jahren. Nämlich sage und schreibe 300.000 Euro. Da schluckt man schonmal. Wenn die jetzt noch Sonnenkollektoren auf das Dach hätten bauen lassen, wären sie nochmal mit 50.000 bis 100.000 mehr dabei gewesen. Welcher normale Mensch kann sich das leisten?!

Außerdem heben solche Maßnahmen den Wert einer Immobilie. Daran kann aber der Besitzer möglicherweise kein Interesse haben. Wenn nicht gesichert ist, wie in den nächsten Jahren der Verkehrswert von Immobilien berechnet wird und wie sich die Erbschaftssteuer entwickelt, kann es sein, daß das Erbe zur Schuldenfalle wird bzw. ein Haus nicht an die Nachkommen weitergegeben werden kann, weil diese die nötigen Steuern nicht berappen können. Das ist im Falle von direkten Nachkommen noch einigermaßen unproblematisch, aber umso entfernter das Verwandtschaftsverhältnis, desto eher wird da massiv besteuert (um nicht zu sagen: geklaut). Da bleibt dann nur der Verkauf. Damit hätte man sich einen kolossalen Bärendienst erwiesen. Also wird die Generation, die ungefähr jetzt in den Ruhestand geht und sich ihren Grund und Boden erarbeitet hat, aber über kein gigantisches Barvermögen verfügt, hüten, den Wert der Immobilie maßgeblich zu steigern, wenn sie nur als eigene Wohnung dient und keine Einnahmen aus Vermietung generiert. Langfristige Planung und Investitionen, die über Werterhalt hinausgehen, verbieten sich momentan aus solchen Gründen leider von selbst.




> Vor allem überschwemmt man im Flachland gigantische Flächen, selbst wenn man sich mit wenigen Metern Stauhöhe zufrieden gibt. (Fallhöhe für wirklich effektive Turbinen: 50-100m )
> Und selbst wenn man den Energieverbrauch über jeglichen Naturschutz stellt (wobei man dann keine WKWs bauen würde):
> Da leben auch Menschen.


Ich bin ja auch nicht der Meinung, daß wir das tun sollten. Ich hatte nur gesagt, daß meines Wissens Deutschland in punkto Wasserkraft ziemlich ausgeschöpft ist. Da geht eben nichts mehr. Damit müssen wir leben.




> *gequält zustimm*
> Wobei es Produktionstechnisch ja eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte, das Rohr mal um die Elektronik zu wickeln oder zumindest den Sockel ebenfalls mit abzudecken. Aber vielleicht bessert sich das im Zuge des Verbotes endlich.


Wobei das Problem weniger die Optik als die Temperatur ist. Fass mal den Sockel von einer Energiesparlampe an, wenn sie einige Stunden gebrannt hat. Das ist alles andere als kühl. Wenn man das Rohr um den Sockel wickelt, wird das ganze Ding sicher noch heißer. Schon heute hat man das Problem, daß Energiesparlampen in engen Gehäusen nicht ansatzweise ihre versprochene Lebensdauer erreichen, weil es die Elektronik brät. Das führt zu dem schönen Paradox, daß wir energieineffiziente Lampen gegen zehnmal so teure Lampen tauschen sollen, die an manchen Stellen so lange wie die alten, billigen halten, aber in der Herstellung schon deutlich mehr Energie verbraucht haben, die sie nie wieder wett machen können, weil sie an manchen Orten eben nicht die angepeilte Lebensdauer erreichen *können*. Lustig, oder? Der Gelackmeierte ist, wie so oft bei solchen Projekten, der Verbraucher.




> Eingeschränkt. Moderne Energiesparlampen sind nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, was den Einschaltstrom angeht - das lohnt sich schon für 15min. Ich hab die Deckenbeleuchtung mit Energiesparlampe und den Spiegel mit Glühbirnen bestückt (was anderes kommt -Sockel again- eh kaum in Frage), so kann man flexibel wählen.


Interessant ist ja nicht der Einschaltstrom. Interessant ist, wie schnell die Dinger hell werden und wieviele Schaltungen sie vertragen. Was nützt es, wenn sich das Einschalten für 15min lohnt, die fragliche Lampe aber nie länger als für 2 Minuten am Stück (z.B. im Treppenhaus, in der Abstellkammer) betrieben wird?

Die Folge ist doch, daß die Leute - wie es jetzt auch meine Mutter tut - die Lampen einfach nicht mehr ausschalten oder dauernd neue kaufen müssen. 

Früher wurde bei uns in der Küche das Licht ausgemacht, wenn keiner drin war. Heute brennt die 20-Watt-Energiesparlampe dort den ganzen Abend von 18 Uhr bis tief in die Nacht, wo sonst die 100-Watt-Glühbirne vielleicht eine  Stunde insgesamt an war. Wo ist da die Ersparnis? Eben. Nirgends. Aber wer in ein Zimmer kommt und was tun will, will sofort sehen, was er tut, und nicht 10 Minuten warten, bis die Lampe mal geruht, ihre volle Helligkeit zu erreichen.




> Insgesamt betrachtet sind solche Häuser aber in der absoluten Minderheit (und wenn sie es nicht wären, wären sie ja auch nicht so kostbar und Erhaltungswürdig  )
> 
> Im Falle von Fenstern gilt das Argument aber sowieso nicht:
> Da der Denkmalschutz in der Regel nur die Optik betrifft und moderne 3-Glas-Wärmeverglasung mit weiß gestrichenem Mehrkammerrahmen genauso aussieht, wie 100 Jahre alte Schaben mit weiß gestrichenem Rahmen (nämlich Glas mit Rahmen  ), kann man die auch in alte Häuser einbauen.
> Nur die Isolierung der Wände ist bei (teilweise) unverputzen Gebäuden ein Problem. (wenn man sich aber anguckt, in welchem Zustand Ziegelmauern nach 100 Jahren zum Teil sind, lohnt sich die Bewahrung der Fassade auch nicht in jedem Fall. Bei uns dürfte wohl eher der Vermieter das Hinderniss sein...)


Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Es gibt für Vermieter nicht die geringsten Anreize, Geld in derartige Modernisierungen zu investieren, weil sie die Kosten nicht ohne weiteres wieder reinholen können. Der Hausbesitzer wäre schön blöd, für einige tausend Euro Fenster austauschen zu lassen, wenn er die Mieten nicht im gleichen Zug erhöhen kann. Aber das geht eben bei bestehenden Mietverträgen (zum Glück) nicht. Es trifft also zu, daß der Vermieter, wie Du schriebst, das Hindernis ist. Aber wer kann es ihm verdenken? Kein klar denkender Mensch würde es an seiner Stelle anders machen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ Icejester....
> 
> 
> Wolltest du nicht noch was ausführliches schreiben



Habe ich ja jetzt. Auch wenn's lange gedauert hat. Das gebe ich zu. Aber ich hatte die letzten Tage/Wochen wirklich viel zu tun und keine Zeit, hier großartige Aufsätze abzusondern. Tut mir leid. Mir ist klar, daß es kein feiner Zug ist, was anzukündigen und dann ewig darauf warten zu lassen. Ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt es mir nicht allzu übel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Im Badezimmer habe ich übrigens zwei Halogenstrahler à 50 Watt. Wo die jetzt weniger verbrauchen sollen als eine normale 100-Watt-Birne, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft.



Ich vermute mal, er meinte Leuchtstoffröhren. Halogen ist jedenfalls nur minimal effizienter (d.h. etwas heller als 100W Glühbirne in deinem Fall)



> Und Energiesparlampen gehen im Badezimmer ja mal gar nicht, weil sie die Farbdarstellung verfälschen. Stell Dir mal vor, eine Frau schminkt sich da, geht ans Tageslicht und siehe da: Völlig grauenvolle Ergebnisse, weil man im sparsamen Energiesparlicht eben nicht einschätzen konnte, wie das wohl bei Tag aussehen würde.



Privat bevorzuge ich es ja eher, meine Freundin zu sehen, als eine breite Palette der neuesten Kosmetikprodukte, aber jedem das seine.
In jedem Fall dürfte für diese Zwecke eine zusätzliche Beleuchtung unmittelbar am Spiegel nötig oder zumindest sehr, sehr vorteilhaft sein (um Schattenwurf zu vermeiden), d.h. die Lichttemperatur der Deckenbeleuchtung spielt keine Rolle. (Glühbirnen mit ihrem überhöhte Gelbanteil sind da übrigens auch nicht besser geeignet, als moderne Energiesparlampen in "warm weiß")



> Nein, habe ich nicht. Wenn ich welche hätte, würde ich die sicher auch schließen. Aber wieso sollte ein Vermieter sowas nachträglich anbauen? Er hat die Kosten, aber von der Ersparnis hat er nichts. Die Miete kann er bei so einer Maßnahme bei bestehenden Mietverträgen auch nicht einfach erhöhen. Hausbesitzer, die Wohnungen vermieten, haben nicht die geringsten Anreize, in solche Modernisierungen zu investieren.



Der Politik sei gedankt...



> Ob das wirklich so ist, ist nach den jüngsten Ereignissen ja nicht so sicher. Jedenfalls sollte man sowas vorher wohl in dicht bewohnten Gegenden erstmal nicht in großem Maßstab probieren.



Zugegeben: Stellenweise sollte man beim Anlegen von Bohrungen mehr über Abdichtung und weniger über kurzfristige Kostenminimierung nachdenken.
Letztere ist ja auch die Wurzel des gesamten Problems, aber leider fehlt dieses Problembewußtsein weiterhin vollständig, so dass es auch beim rumdoktorn an den Symptomen weiterhin für Fehler sorgt.



> Das mag sein. Aber wer soll die Installation von Solaranlagen auf privaten Dächern zahlen? Das ist höllisch teuer. Und der normale Hausbesitzer hat zwar ein Haus, das durchaus einige Hunderttausend wert sein mag, aber sein Barvermögen ist in der Regel eher klein.



Again: Über sowas mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn ich zur Wahl gehe (~33% der Wahlberechtigten leider nicht  ).
Natürlich ist es für den Hausbesitzer kurzfristig nicht rentabel. Aber es ist für die Gesellschaft langfristig mit massiven Einsparungen verbunden. (Jahrtausende Lagerkosten für Atommüll, geopolitische Kriegsführung zur Sicherung von Ölvorkommen, Multi-Milliardenschäden durch Zerstörung der Ökosphäre, gigantische Subventionen für nur kurzfristig einsetzbare Techniken, enorme Kosten beim in wenigen Jahrzehnten zwangsweise und kurzfristig nötigen Umschwung,...)
Wenn die Vernunft der Bevölkerung nicht ausreicht, um langfristige Aspekte ins alltägliche Handeln einfließen zu lassen, ist es Aufgabe der Politik, sie in kurzfristige Anstöße umzuformulieren.
(naiver) Vorschlag: Volle Steuern inkl. CO2-Abgabe auf sämtliche Fossilenbrennstoffe von der Braunkohle bis zum Heizöl, Vorrauszahlung der Folgekosten für Atomkraft. (wohlgemerkt: Das ist nur eine Gleichstellung. Es ist noch keine Berechnung der vollen Kosten, die langfristig von der Gesellschaft getragen werden müssen und es ist erst recht kein Strafzuschlag, um den Umschung zu beschleunigen. Es ist nur Fairness). Die zusätzliche Einnahmen zu 100% in Zuschüsse für Solarthermie, Photovoltaik, Windenergie,... (um den kleinen Mann nicht überzubelasten könnte man einen Teil auch direkter zurückführen und z.B. die Mehrwertssteuer auf ökologisch erzeugte Produkte abschaffen)
Was glaubst du, wie du schnell du ne Solaranalge auf dem Dach und Läden vor den Fenstern hättest, wenn Strom&Heizen auf einmal das kosten, was sie wert sind?

Die Frage, die sich imho stellt, ist nunmal nicht "wer kann sich das leisten?", 
sondern "können wir uns die Alternative leisten?" - und die Antwort ist "Nein".
Ein Lebensstil, der mit dem auskommt, was die Umwelt geben kann, ist die einzige Alternative und sollte priorität vor so ziemlich allem haben - angefangen beim Computerspiel über die Fernreise bis hin zum Auto. Und damit meine ich nur den Zweit- und Drittwagen.
(bitte keine Antworten, die darauf hinauslaufen, dass in unserer Sozioökonomischen Gesellschaft nicht geht. Ich hab genug Alltag, um zu bemerken, dass die größte Veränderung seit dem Beginn der Industrialisierung gefordert ist und dass sie diesmal gegen die primitivsten Bedürfnisse der Menschen geht. Ich weiße nur darauf hin, dass dieser Planet einen Dreck auf solche Entschuldigungen gibt. Das Öl wird trotzdem alle sein, die Felder verdorren und die Küsten überschwemmt werden. Da ist es vollkommen egal, wie uns jetzt die Umstellung erscheinen mag. Die Natur kann ohne menschliche Zivilisation leben. Umgekehrt nicht.)




> Ich bin ja auch nicht der Meinung, daß wir das tun sollten. Ich hatte nur gesagt, daß meines Wissens Deutschland in punkto Wasserkraft ziemlich ausgeschöpft ist. Da geht eben nichts mehr. Damit müssen wir leben.



Womit wir übrigens nicht leben müssten, sind Einschränkungen im Potential der Windkraft. Wie ich kürzlich gelesen habe, dürfen selbige oft nur in sogenannten Vorrangflächen gebaut werden.
In Hessen z.B. 0,5% der Landesfläche 



> Wobei das Problem weniger die Optik als die Temperatur ist. Fass mal den Sockel von einer Energiesparlampe an, wenn sie einige Stunden gebrannt hat. Das ist alles andere als kühl. Wenn man das Rohr um den Sockel wickelt, wird das ganze Ding sicher noch heißer. Schon heute hat man das Problem, daß Energiesparlampen in engen Gehäusen nicht ansatzweise ihre versprochene Lebensdauer erreichen, weil es die Elektronik brät. Das führt zu dem schönen Paradox, daß wir energieineffiziente Lampen gegen zehnmal so teure Lampen tauschen sollen, die an manchen Stellen so lange wie die alten, billigen halten, aber in der Herstellung schon deutlich mehr Energie verbraucht haben, die sie nie wieder wett machen können, weil sie an manchen Orten eben nicht die angepeilte Lebensdauer erreichen *können*. Lustig, oder? Der Gelackmeierte ist, wie so oft bei solchen Projekten, der Verbraucher.



Es existieren Halbleiter, die problemlos bei 200-300°C arbeiten.
Zugegeben: Im Kapitalismus wird für die noch mehr brechnet, aber eine Lösung ist möglich.
Prinzipiell glaube ich aber, dass eine Energiesparlampe mit um-die-Elektronik-gewickeltem-Rohr in offener Montage immer noch bessere Kühlmöglichkeiten hat, als eine herkömmliche in einer spritwassergeschützten Kugel im Bad 
(und für weitere Verbesserungen soll man hier im Forum fragen. Wir kennen uns aus mit der Kühlung von Elektronik  )



> Interessant ist ja nicht der Einschaltstrom. Interessant ist, wie schnell die Dinger hell werden und wieviele Schaltungen sie vertragen. Was nützt es, wenn sich das Einschalten für 15min lohnt, die fragliche Lampe aber nie länger als für 2 Minuten am Stück (z.B. im Treppenhaus, in der Abstellkammer) betrieben wird?



Es gibt mitlerweile Lampen, die eine zusätzliche Heizschaltung haben, mit der sie innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten 80% ihrer Leistung erreichen.
In dem Zeitraum sparen sie dann zwar keinen Strom, verbrauchen aber afaik auch nicht wirklich mehr - für z.B. Badezimmer, die mal lang und mal kurz beleichtet werden, also eine Lösung.
Im Treppenhaus braucht man keine hohen Intensitäten oder angenehmes Licht, da kommt man auch mit heutiger LED-Technik aus.
Abstellkammern könnten ein Problem sein, weil man da selten und kurz, aber sofort helles Licht braucht.
Aber meinetwegen kann man dafür weiterhin Glühbirnen (60W klar gibts ja auch noch ne weile) nehmen - so selten, wie da beleuchtet wird...



> Die Folge ist doch, daß die Leute - wie es jetzt auch meine Mutter tut - die Lampen einfach nicht mehr ausschalten oder dauernd neue kaufen müssen.



Von erhöhtem Verschleiß habe ich bei mir noch nichts mitbekommen. (wenn ich dagegen an die Zahl der durchgebrannten Glühbirnen denke...  )
Das einige Leute nicht kapieren, dass "Licht aus" besser ist, als Energiespaßlampe, musste ich im Bekanntenkreis aber auch feststellen 



> Früher wurde bei uns in der Küche das Licht ausgemacht, wenn keiner drin war. Heute brennt die 20-Watt-Energiesparlampe dort den ganzen Abend von 18 Uhr bis tief in die Nacht, wo sonst die 100-Watt-Glühbirne vielleicht eine  Stunde insgesamt an war. Wo ist da die Ersparnis? Eben. Nirgends. Aber wer in ein Zimmer kommt und was tun will, will sofort sehen, was er tut, und nicht 10 Minuten warten, bis die Lampe mal geruht, ihre volle Helligkeit zu erreichen.



Bei uns in der Küche geht das Licht zwischen Ende des Abendessens (z.T. auch nur der Zubereitung) bis zum Morgen i.d.R. gar nicht an.
Wozu auch?
Wenn ich nachts noch mal was in der Küche will, ist es zu 99,99% im Kühlschrank. Und der hat seine eigene Beleuchtung.




> Es trifft also zu, daß der Vermieter, wie Du schriebst, das Hindernis ist. Aber wer kann es ihm verdenken? Kein klar denkender Mensch würde es an seiner Stelle anders machen.



Siehe oben: Ich nehme es Vermietern genausowenig übel, dass sie Energieverschwendung fortführen, wie ich es Zentralafrikanern nicht übel nehme, dass sie versuchen, was vom Kuchen "Europa" abzuhaben.
Aber ich nehme es unseren Politikern übel, wie sie mit beiden umgehen und ich erlaube mir, meine Meinung dazu öffentlich kundzugeben 




> Habe ich ja jetzt. Auch wenn's lange gedauert hat. Das gebe ich zu. Aber ich hatte die letzten Tage/Wochen wirklich viel zu tun und keine Zeit, hier großartige Aufsätze abzusondern. Tut mir leid. Mir ist klar, daß es kein feiner Zug ist, was anzukündigen und dann ewig darauf warten zu lassen. Ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt es mir nicht allzu übel.



Kein Problem. Ich steck im Diplomstreß und bin froh, wenn hier nicht zuviel interessantes steht


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

Ich habe mir Ende 2000 eine Doppelhaushälfte Bj.62 gekauft.
Wie von der Mietwohnung gewohnt und ohne geschärfte Sinne für Energieverbrauch
haben wir ein Jahr fröhlich vor uns hin geheizt.
Mangels Wärmedämmung endete das nach einem Jahr mit einem Verbrauch von 4000m³ Erdgas -> 40000KW/h.
Warmwasserbereinigt ergab sich daraus ein m² Verbrauch von ca. 336 KW/h.

Das *hat* dann die Sinne geschärft.

Da die Kasse aber ob des neu gekauften Hauses leer war musste für die nächsten zwei Jahre erstmal die konventionelle Art des Energiesparen herhalten.
Sprich Raumtemperatur absenken,öfter mal eine Decke rausholen,selten genutzte Räume wie zB. das Schlafzimmer erst kurz vor Benutzung anheizen.
Dazu muß ich sagen das bei ausgeschalteter Heizung bei Außentemperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt Raumtemperaturen so um die 10°C herrschten,das war dann doch etwas heftig.

Damit haben wir den Gesamtverbrauch dann auf ca.34000KW/h gedrückt.
Warmwasserbereinigt waren das dann 281 KW/m²

Ende 2003 wurde dann die alte Heizunganlage gegen einen Niedertemperaurkessel ausgetauscht.
Von einem Brennwertkessel wurde uns abgeraten weil wir eine Vorlauftemperatu von min. 65°C fahren mussten.
Und da verliert die Brennwerttechnik anscheinend ihre Effizienz.
In der Folge hat sich der Verbrauch bei ca.27000-28000 KW/h eingependelt - 218KW m².

Ein wirkliches wohlgefühl wollte sich trotzdem nicht einstellen.
Zwar haben wir das Haus warm bekommen,die Wände waren im Winter aber so Kalt das trotz aureichender Lüftung das Wasser von den Wänden lief.
Und wenn so große Flächen Kälte abstrahlen wird es selbst bei 21°C Raumtemperatur nicht angenehm.

Nach langem überlegen und einigen Schlaflosen Nächten haben wir dann 2006 den Entschluss gefasst das ganze Haus energetisch zu sanieren.
Das hieß Keller frei legen und die Erdberührten Wände mit 80mm,,Fassade mit 120mm, das Dach mit 200mm dämmen und rundum neue Fenster verbauen.
Als Auftragsarbeit hätte das ganze ca. 50000€ verschlungen.
Mit Muskelhypothek sind wir im Endeffekt auf ca.35000€ gekommen.
Inklusieve Dachausbau waren das aber die härtesten 4 Monate meines Lebens.
Das Geld gab es damals als Zinsgünstiges Darlehen von der KFW.
Gibt es heute immer noch,nur die Bedingungen die dadran geknüpft sind haben sich geändert.

Jetzt war ich gespannt auf das Ergebnis,denn wenn das ganze nicht so funktioniert hätte wie vorrausberechnet hätte ich schön dumm dagestanden.
Das erste Jahr kam und ging,der zwischezeitlich Blick auf den Gaszähler ließ mich frohlocken.
Letzendlich standen im ersten Jahr 900,im zweiten Jahr 950³ auf der Uhr.
Das waren dann 42 bzw. 46KW/m²
Und das bei 30m² mehr Wohnfläche.

Allerdings waren die Winter 2006/2007 und 2007/2008 sehr mild und waren kein rechtes Maß.
2008/2009 mit einem für unser Breitengrade wirklich kalten Winter stehen nun 1150m³ an,was wiederum wiederum ohne Brauchwassererwärmung 60KW/m² sind.
Ich habe also meine Heizkosten selbst im schlechtesten Fall mehr als gefünftelt bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Wohnfläche,den Kredit der KfW decke ich zu 90% aus der Energieersparnis.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
Es ist zwar gut und schön und definitiv auch nötig nach neuen und effizienten Maßnahmen zur Energiegewinnung zu suchen.
Viel wichtiger ist es aber die Sinne eines jeden einzelnen dafür zu schärfen Energie Einzusparen.

Momentan zahle ich zwar minimal drauf,aber in 10 Jahren hat das auch ein Ende und ab dann wird mein Grinsen immer breiter.


----------



## exa (30. September 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
> Es ist zwar gut und schön und definitiv auch nötig nach neuen und effizienten Maßnahmen zur Energiegewinnung zu suchen.
> Viel wichtiger ist es aber die Sinne eines jeden einzelnen dafür zu schärfen Energie Einzusparen.
> 
> Momentan zahle ich zwar minimal drauf,aber in 10 Jahren hat das auch ein Ende und ab dann wird mein Grinsen immer breiter.



das doch mal ein Wort!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich - bei mir hat das erstmal auch nur über das Portemonnaie geklappt.
Nicht das ich kein Umweltgewissen habe,aber mir würde schlicht und einfach das Geld fehlen wenn sich das nicht zumindest Mittelfristig rechnen würde.

Da meine Heizung mit 17KW nach dem Isolieren ja jetzt hoffnungslos überdimensioniert ist kommt als nächster Schritt ist dann eine Luft-Wasser Wärmepumpe. 
Die verliert aber gerade dann wenn die Wärme gebraucht wird an effizienz und arbeitet nur noch mit einem Faktor von 1:2
Oder auch das Dach voller Röhrenkollektoren.
Das soll nach Aussage eines Freundes (GSW) funktioniern,
zum heizen im Winter muß aber schon eine Fläche von 20m² vorhanden sein.
Und zusätzlich brauchts dann auch noch einen Latentwärmespeicher mit 750l Volumen um die Energieeintrag an sonnenreichen Tagen auszunutzen.

Allerdings ist das ein reines Rechenexempel.
Momentan zahlt man für 2m² Röhrenkollektoren ca. 1000€ plus Montage + ~4000€ für den Wärmespeicher.
Das würde heißen das ich zZ.mit ca. 15000€ dabei wäre.
Bei einem maximalen Einsparpotential von ca. 1000€ per Anno (Meine momentanen Heizkosten) wäre das nicht rentabel,da die Kollektoren auch nicht ewig halten.
Außerdem könnte ich im Sommer den halben Straßenzug mit warmen Wasser versorgen.
Aber ich hab noch 5 Jahre Zeit bis ich diese Entscheidung fällen muß.
Bis dahin tut sich hoffentlich noch was am Markt.


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Privat bevorzuge ich es ja eher, meine Freundin zu sehen, als eine breite Palette der neuesten Kosmetikprodukte, aber jedem das seine.
> In jedem Fall dürfte für diese Zwecke eine zusätzliche Beleuchtung unmittelbar am Spiegel nötig oder zumindest sehr, sehr vorteilhaft sein (um Schattenwurf zu vermeiden), d.h. die Lichttemperatur der Deckenbeleuchtung spielt keine Rolle.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und der Weg zum Kühlschrank? Und wie nimmst Du in absoluter Dunkelheit ein Glas aus dem Schrank? Das wird schwierig, wie ich finde.


 
In meiner Küche ist es trotz Dunkelheit in der Nacht immer noch so hell, dass man die Konturen der Schränke gut erahnen kann, und ich weiß z.B. wo ein Glas steht, kann es also mit verbundenen Augen greifen.

Manchmal trinke ich aber auch aus der Flasche (wenn meine Frau nicht zuguckt, denn sie mag das nicht ), dann erübrigt sich die Frage nach einem Glas.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das könnte eine Lösung sein. Bei mir speilt da leider der Platz nicht mit. Mein Bad ist winzig.



So winzig, dass du dir den Kopf stößt, wenn am Spiegel n Spot hängt? 





> Dazu wird es wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, weil sich das nicht lohnen wird.



Äh. Ich spreche nicht von "werden kommen".
Ich spreche von "ist gekommen" und "ist da". 90% der Konflikte in Vorderasien kannst du auf Rohstoffverbrauch zurückführen. Entweder weil die Verbraucher direkt mit militärischen Mitteln ihren Einfluss sichern wollen, oder weil gigantische Summen ohne weitere Bedenken an Eigentümer von Rohstoffen fließen, denen man lieber nicht die damit einhergehende Machte geben sollte.
Was die USA im Irak oder Deutschland in Afghanistan fürs Militär ausgeben, das Leid der Menschen unter z.B. Gaddafie, die politische Konfrontation zwischen USA und Venezuela - das alles gehört genauso zu den eigentlichen Spritkosten, wie die Folgeschäden von Tankerunglücken oder Pipelinebrüchen.



> Rohstoffpreise verhalten sich kontraintuitiv. Sobald eine Ressource eine kritische Masse unterschritten hat, wird sie billiger, weil sie zunehmend durch etwas anderes ersetzt wird.



Jup.
Und einige Zeit davor bricht ein Großteil der auf diese Ressource aufgebauten Industrie zusammen. Im Falle von Öl ist das: Alles.
Gespannt bin ich auch auf die alternativen Ressourcen im Falle "Fisch", "Trinkwasser", "Platz" und "Anbaufläche".



> Nie. Die Heizkosten trage immer noch ich, nicht der Vermieter.



Und: Wenn deine Heizkosten auf einmal nicht 50% sondern 500% der Miete betragen, wie lange ist er dann noch DEIN Vermierter und wann ist es der Besitzer gegenüber, der zwar die doppelte Miete verlangt, aber auch die doppelte Isolierung bietet?




> Naja. Das ist schon nicht unbedingt schlecht, daß die Dinger nicht überall gebaut werden dürfen. Ein Bekannter von mir ist einer der deutschlandweit führenden Anwälte im Kampf gegen Windanlagen. Und die Teile scheinen für die Anwohner zum Teil schon eine erhebliche Belastung darzustellen. Und ich sehe ehrlich einen Unterschied darin, ob ich mir ein billiges Grundstück beim Flughafen kaufe und mich danach über Fluglärm beschwere, oder ob ich ein teures Grundstück gekauft habe, das nachträglich durch Windanlagen erheblich beeinträchtigt wird.



Also ich bin schon an vielen Windkraftanlagen vorbeigekommen und warte weiterhin auf die eine, die an ein Flugzeug erinnert.
Ich persönlich wäre sehr froh, wenn die Pendler hier in der Gegend so leise Autos benutzen würden.
(wohlgemerkt: Vergleich bei gleichem Abstand. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Schattenwurfes stehen Windkraftanlagen ohnehin in einer gewissen Entfernung)



> Was heißt da "im Kapitalismus"? Teurer sind die immer. Es ist doch egal, ob die Dinger im markwirtschaftlichen System einfach teurer sind, oder in einer Planwirtschaft nicht in ausreichender Zahl hergestellt werden. Das ist gehupft wie gesprungen.



Das heißt, dass die Einführung neuer, erwiesenermaßen sinnvoller und notwendiger Technologien von einem System unnötig erschwert wird, wenn dieses Neueinführungen mit erhöhten Stückkosten belastet und ein zusätzliches Risiko auferlegt.
Ich will dabei nicht auf eine Systemdiskussion raus, aber in einem freien Markt ist es einfach so, dass ein Produkt nur deswegen überlegen sein kann, weil es einfach schon etabliert ist (bestes Beispiel: Microsoft Betriebssysteme).
Das gibt guten Ansätzen dann den Rest. (Nachdem sie aufgrund der unvollständigen Berücksichtigung von nachlaufenden und indirekten Kosten durch den Markt ohnehin einen schweren Stand haben)



> Glaube ich kaum. Eine herkömmliche Birne mit Glühdraht kann sehr viel höhere Temperaturen ab. Innerhalb einer Birne wird es bis zu 1000°C heiß, meine ich mich zu erinnern. Die paar Grad mehr, die durch eine geschlossene Kugel außenrum entstehen, stören die Birne nicht sehr. Eher springt die Lampe.



Es war die Rede von zwei Typen Energiesparlampen, nicht von Glühbirnen.



> Abgesehen davon: Du willst ja wohl so eine häßliche Energiesparlampe nicht ohne Lampenschirm irgendwo betreiben. Das sieht ja verboten aus. Wenigstens, solange die Rohre der Lampe frei liegen.



Zumindest das tun sie mitlerweile nur noch selten. Als Problem bleibt der Sockel - genau darum geht es.



> Glühbirnen brennen hingegen eher selten durch, wenn das Hausnetz einigermaßen in Ordnung ist und keine großen Spannungsspitzen aufweist.



Kann nichts zum Hausnetz sagen, aber Bilanz der vergangenen Jahre:
4 von 4 längere Zeit genutzten Energiesparlampen sind noch im Einsatz. 10 von 8 Glühbirnen (d.h. einige mussten schon zweimal gewechselt werden) sind hinüber. (werden aber mitlerweile durch Halogen ersetzt, von denen ist bislang keine ausgefallen)

Naja, kommt halt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an. An manchen Orten bringt es eben nichts, eine Energiesparlampe fünf- bis zehnmal am Tag an- und auszumachen.



> Und der Weg zum Kühlschrank? Und wie nimmst Du in absoluter Dunkelheit ein Glas aus dem Schrank? Das wird schwierig, wie ich finde.



Also meine Küche ist nicht so groß, dass ich mich darin verlaufe, da finde ich Glas und Kühlschrank auch blind.
Nötig ist das aber nicht, da durchs Fenster auch nachts genug Licht reinfällt (dank fleißiger städticher Stromverschwendung) und das sollte auch bei jedem anderen der Fall sein, der ohne Einschalten der Flurbeleuchtung bis zur Küche gelangt ist.
Sollte diese doch ansein, wird wohl erst recht mehr als genug Licht in die Küche fallen.


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In meiner Küche ist es trotz Dunkelheit in der Nacht immer noch so hell, dass man die Konturen der Schränke gut erahnen kann, und ich weiß z.B. wo ein Glas steht, kann es also mit verbundenen Augen greifen.



In der Stadt gibt's das Problem in der Form natürlich nicht, aber in meinem Elternhaus ist zum Küchenfenster heraus erst einmal Kuhweide und dann Wald. Und Straßenbeleuchtung gibt's eh nicht. Glaube mir, wenn's da dunkel ist, dann ist es richtig dunkel.


> Manchmal trinke ich aber auch aus der Flasche (wenn meine Frau nicht zuguckt, denn sie mag das nicht ), dann erübrigt sich die Frage nach einem Glas.


Praktisch. Wenn Du das Licht aus läßt, kann sie Dich nicht sehen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So winzig, dass du dir den Kopf stößt, wenn am Spiegel n Spot hängt?



Es mißt ungefähr 1,2 * 1,2 Meter, wobei eine Ecke abgeschnitten ist, weil da die Fallrohre fürs Abwasser sind. Beide Arme ausstrecken geht auf jeden Fall in keiner Richtung. Dafür kann man theoretisch Waschbecken, Toilette und Dusche gleichzeitig nutzen. 




> Äh. Ich spreche nicht von "werden kommen".
> Ich spreche von "ist gekommen" und "ist da". 90% der Konflikte in Vorderasien kannst du auf Rohstoffverbrauch zurückführen. Entweder weil die Verbraucher direkt mit militärischen Mitteln ihren Einfluss sichern wollen, oder weil gigantische Summen ohne weitere Bedenken an Eigentümer von Rohstoffen fließen, denen man lieber nicht die damit einhergehende Machte geben sollte.
> Was die USA im Irak oder Deutschland in Afghanistan fürs Militär ausgeben, das Leid der Menschen unter z.B. Gaddafie, die politische Konfrontation zwischen USA und Venezuela - das alles gehört genauso zu den eigentlichen Spritkosten, wie die Folgeschäden von Tankerunglücken oder Pipelinebrüchen.


Das kann man so natürlich sehen, aber die Argumentation, daß das alles mit Rohstoffen zusammenhinge, klingen in meinen Ohren immer ein wenig nach Verschwörungstheorie. Immerhin wäre das ein zu schlechter Handel, um wirklich interessant zu sein. Wieso sollte man Milliarden ausgeben, wenn man die Ware doch auch ganz einfach auf dem Markt kaufen kann? Das gibt doch keinen Sinn.



> Jup.
> Und einige Zeit davor bricht ein Großteil der auf diese Ressource aufgebauten Industrie zusammen. Im Falle von Öl ist das: Alles.
> Gespannt bin ich auch auf die alternativen Ressourcen im Falle "Fisch", "Trinkwasser", "Platz" und "Anbaufläche".


Platz ist jetzt eigentlich nicht so das Problem, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenige Menschen in manchen riesigen Gebieten leben. Und Trinkwasser ist auch auf lange Sicht weltweit eigentlich nicht knapp. Es ist nur ungleich verteilt. Wie Öl. Oder andere Bodenschätze. Fisch könnte natürlich irgendwann arg beschränkt sein, aber den muß ja immerhin nicht zwingend essen. Ernähren kann man sich auch anders.



> Und: Wenn deine Heizkosten auf einmal nicht 50% sondern 500% der Miete betragen, wie lange ist er dann noch DEIN Vermierter und wann ist es der Besitzer gegenüber, der zwar die doppelte Miete verlangt, aber auch die doppelte Isolierung bietet?


Eine nette Idee, aber ich nehme eher an, daß dann das Wohnen in jeder Innenstadt einfach unerschwinglich wird. Die Folge wird eher sein, daß Vermieter in den Außenbezirken und auf dem Land vor der Stadt bessere Wohnungen anbieten und die Leute vermehrt pendeln müssen.





> Also ich bin schon an vielen Windkraftanlagen vorbeigekommen und warte weiterhin auf die eine, die an ein Flugzeug erinnert.
> Ich persönlich wäre sehr froh, wenn die Pendler hier in der Gegend so leise Autos benutzen würden.
> (wohlgemerkt: Vergleich bei gleichem Abstand. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Schattenwurfes stehen Windkraftanlagen ohnehin in einer gewissen Entfernung)


Es hört sich ja auch nicht wie ein Flugzeug an. Flugzeuge sind meines Erachtens im Gegensatz zu Windkraftanlagen sehr gut erträglich. Letztere erzeugen ein eher tieffrequentes, permanentes Wummern. Das ist wie der Unterschied zwischen einem Linienbus und einem Ferrari. Beide sind laut, aber bei dem Ferrari denkst Du: "Geiler Sound!", bei dem Bus einfach nur: "Kann das Scheißding bitte mal abhauen?"

Weiterhin kann man Windanlagen nicht in jedem Abstand hören. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind die bis zu 100m davon entfernt praktisch lautlos. Etwas weiter entfernt kommt dann erst die Zone, in der man sie auf einmal wahrnehmen kann. Dazu kommt noch, daß der von ihnen ausgehende Schall "springt". Das heißt, Du hast vielleicht in 100 bis 120 m Entfernung ein Geräusch. Dann ist es für 100 m wieder still. In 220 bis 240 m kann man sie wieder hören. Und so weiter.



> Das heißt, dass die Einführung neuer, erwiesenermaßen sinnvoller und notwendiger Technologien von einem System unnötig erschwert wird, wenn dieses Neueinführungen mit erhöhten Stückkosten belastet und ein zusätzliches Risiko auferlegt.
> Ich will dabei nicht auf eine Systemdiskussion raus, aber in einem freien Markt ist es einfach so, dass ein Produkt nur deswegen überlegen sein kann, weil es einfach schon etabliert ist (bestes Beispiel: Microsoft Betriebssysteme).
> Das gibt guten Ansätzen dann den Rest. (Nachdem sie aufgrund der unvollständigen Berücksichtigung von nachlaufenden und indirekten Kosten durch den Markt ohnehin einen schweren Stand haben)


Bei diesem System ist aber wenigstens garantiert, daß Neuerungen einen entscheidenden Vorteil mit sich bringen müssen. Wenn zentral verordnet wird, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, daß das Neue auch wirklich besser als das Alte ist. Das ist in manchen Fällen natürlich wenig problematisch, aber in der Regel versagt zentrale Planung kläglich. Was sich nicht von selbst durchsetzt, hat es in der Regel auch nicht verdient, sich durchzusetzen.




> Es war die Rede von zwei Typen Energiesparlampen, nicht von Glühbirnen.


Ach so. Das ist irgendwie nicht so richtig rausgekommen.



> Kann nichts zum Hausnetz sagen, aber Bilanz der vergangenen Jahre:
> 4 von 4 längere Zeit genutzten Energiesparlampen sind noch im Einsatz. 10 von 8 Glühbirnen (d.h. einige mussten schon zweimal gewechselt werden) sind hinüber. (werden aber mitlerweile durch Halogen ersetzt, von denen ist bislang keine ausgefallen)


Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich habe damit hier halt ziemlich viel Glück. Die Lampe im Flur hält jetzt schon seit mindestens fünf Jahren mit derselben Birne. Mir ist schon klar, daß das nicht normal ist, aber es liegt nicht unbedingt daran, daß Glühbirnen so schnell hinüber wären.



> Also meine Küche ist nicht so groß, dass ich mich darin verlaufe, da finde ich Glas und Kühlschrank auch blind.
> Nötig ist das aber nicht, da durchs Fenster auch nachts genug Licht reinfällt (dank fleißiger städticher Stromverschwendung) und das sollte auch bei jedem anderen der Fall sein, der ohne Einschalten der Flurbeleuchtung bis zur Küche gelangt ist.
> Sollte diese doch ansein, wird wohl erst recht mehr als genug Licht in die Küche fallen.


Siehe meine Antwort auf Quantenslipstream oben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> In der Stadt gibt's das Problem in der Form natürlich nicht, aber in meinem Elternhaus ist zum Küchenfenster heraus erst einmal Kuhweide und dann Wald. Und Straßenbeleuchtung gibt's eh nicht. Glaube mir, wenn's da dunkel ist, dann ist es richtig dunkel.
> Praktisch. Wenn Du das Licht aus läßt, kann sie Dich nicht sehen.


 
Ich habe im Haus Durchgangsdioden eingebaut, sie brauchen gerade 1,2 Watt und leuchten per Bewegungsmelder und haben ein Dämmerungsschalter eingebaut.
Sind seit Sommer überall verbaut, also brauche ich, wenn ich mal vom Arbeitszimmer/Wohnzimmer zum Klo/Küche latsche, nicht mehr in jedem Zimmer Licht einschalten.
Die Auffahrt wird ebenfalls mit Dioden ausgeleuchtet, die einen eigenen Solarkollektor haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich habe damit hier halt ziemlich viel Glück. Die Lampe im Flur hält jetzt schon seit mindestens fünf Jahren mit derselben Birne. Mir ist schon klar, daß das nicht normal ist, aber es liegt nicht unbedingt daran, daß Glühbirnen so schnell hinüber wären.


 
Eine Glühlampe (und könnten wir bitte bei der korrekten Bezeichnung bleiben?  Birnen wachsen an Bäumen  ) muss ja nichts zwangsläufig schnell kaputt gehene, ebenso muss eine Energiesparlampe durch dauerndes Schalten nicht kaputt gehen.
Meine erste Energiesparlampe ist 4 Jahre alt, wird dreimal am Tag geschaltet und leuchtet immer noch so wie vorher.
Was mir bei Glühlampen auffällt, ist dass sie irgendwie schächer werden, wenn sie altern, also die Lichtausbeute wird geringer.


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Glühlampe (und könnten wir bitte bei der korrekten Bezeichnung bleiben?  Birnen wachsen an Bäumen  ) muss ja nichts zwangsläufig schnell kaputt gehene, ebenso muss eine Energiesparlampe durch dauerndes Schalten nicht kaputt gehen.
> Meine erste Energiesparlampe ist 4 Jahre alt, wird dreimal am Tag geschaltet und leuchtet immer noch so wie vorher.
> Was mir bei Glühlampen auffällt, ist dass sie irgendwie schächer werden, wenn sie altern, also die Lichtausbeute wird geringer.



Das Phänomen ist bekannt. Energiesparlampen bauen kontinuierlich ab. Deswegen sollte man sie immer eine Nummer größer wählen, als man eigentlich braucht. Sonst hat man am Ende des Lebenszyklus nicht mehr viel davon. Ich benutze zum Teil seit 15 Jahren welche und das kann man absolut beobachen. Meine Energiesparlampen halten im Schnitt übrigens etwa sieben Jahre, werden in der Regel aber nur ein- bis zweimal am Tag geschaltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das Phänomen ist bekannt. Energiesparlampen bauen kontinuierlich ab. Deswegen sollte man sie immer eine Nummer größer wählen, als man eigentlich braucht. Sonst hat man am Ende des Lebenszyklus nicht mehr viel davon. Ich benutze zum Teil seit 15 Jahren welche und das kann man absolut beobachen. Meine Energiesparlampen halten im Schnitt übrigens etwa sieben Jahre, werden in der Regel aber nur ein- bis zweimal am Tag geschaltet.


 
So lange benutze ich Energiesparlampen noch nicht, liegt auch daran, dass ich ständig umgezogen bin, da bleibt mal was auf der Strecke. 
Aber seit ich mein Haus gebaut habe (OK, unser Haus, es läuft auf unser beider Namen, aber wie läuft das Darlehen nur auf meinen Namen?  ) habe ich sehr auf Umweltverträglichkeit und Energieeinsparung geachtet (war und ist ein Krampf mit meiner Frau).
Sie steht, wie ihr Daddy auch, auf superkurz geschnittene, gleichmäßig aussehenden Wimbledon-Rasen.
Der Gärtner schüttete im Frühjahr 20 Tonnen Dünger drauf, da habe ich erst mal rumgemosert.... 
Am Ende hab ich doch verloren und musste ein Kompromis machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es mißt ungefähr 1,2 * 1,2 Meter, wobei eine Ecke abgeschnitten ist, weil da die Fallrohre fürs Abwasser sind. Beide Arme ausstrecken geht auf jeden Fall in keiner Richtung. Dafür kann man theoretisch Waschbecken, Toilette und Dusche gleichzeitig nutzen.
> 
> ...
> Siehe meine Antwort auf Quantenslipstream oben.



Ich wiederhole meine ersten Zeile: 
- In meiner Küche verlaufe ich nicht mal mit geschlossenen Augen. (vielleicht solltest du die Raumaufteilung überdenke: Eine Küche, in der man sich notfalls ein paar Meter vorran tasten kann und ein Bad, in das zwei Lampen passen?  )
- Wenn man wirklich nicht sieht (auch als Stadtmensch weiß ich, dass es aufm Land echte Nacht mit ohne Mond gibt, die nachtblinden zu schaffen macht), dann hat man schon im Flur das Licht angemacht und braucht in der Küche kein weiteres.

P.S.:
Du hast in einem 1,5m² Badezimmer 2x50W installiert?
Dienen die auch als Heizung?




> Das kann man so natürlich sehen, aber die Argumentation, daß das alles mit Rohstoffen zusammenhinge, klingen in meinen Ohren immer ein wenig nach Verschwörungstheorie. Immerhin wäre das ein zu schlechter Handel, um wirklich interessant zu sein. Wieso sollte man Milliarden ausgeben, wenn man die Ware doch auch ganz einfach auf dem Markt kaufen kann? Das gibt doch keinen Sinn.



Sie wird in ähnlicher weise auch von Verschwörungstheoretikern gebraucht, das stimmt. Da aber mit dem Vorwurf der persönlichen Bereicherung, was tatsächlich Schwachsinn ist.
Worauf ich mich beziehe, ist Versorgungssicherheit. Denn wenn sich im mittleren Osten eine Militärmacht breitmachen sollte, die einen nicht mag, dann hat man z.B. als Russland-feindliche USA ein ganz massives Problem mit der Ölabhängigkeit. (die Preise auf dem Markt sind in einer solchen Situation auf einmal gaaaaanz hoch  )
Also muss man sich darum kümmern, das man weiterhin die bedeutenste Militärmacht der Region ist. Die Kosten dafür stehen in direktem Zusammenhang mit einer Wirtschaft&Gesellschaft, die auf fossilie, flüssige Rohstoffe angewiesen ist. Eine Nation, die ihren Energiebedarf und ihre Energieversorgung so steuert, dass sie z.B. mit heimischer Solar- und Windenergie auskommt, könnte sich zum Irak die gleichen diplomatischen Beziehungen erlauben, wie z.B. zum Tschad: Eigentlich egal, abgesehen von ein paar humanitären Überlegungen kümmert man sich nicht umeinander.

(weitere Beispiele von vermeidbaren Rohstoff-Abhängigkeiten, die politischen Druck nach sich ziehen, lassen sich finden -siehe z.B. Erdgas in Osteuropa-, aber die USA sind immer so schön plakativ  )



> Platz ist jetzt eigentlich nicht so das Problem, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenige Menschen in manchen riesigen Gebieten leben.



Wenn man bedenkt, was für hohe Anforderungen der Mensch an Gebiete stellt, wie weitreichend sein Einfluss ist und wieviel Gebiete außerhalb dieses Einflusses liegen sollten, um die ökologische Stabilität sicherzustellen, dann wird das ganz schnell zum Problem.
Denn mit Ausnahme von echten Wüsten und einigen abgelegenen Hochgebirgen (die auch nicht weit weg von Wüste sind  ) haben wir so gut wie keine Region mehr auf der Erde, wo es keinen Konflikt gibt zwischen der Menge an Natur, die der Mensch gern ausbeuten würde und der Menge, die vorhanden ist.



> Und Trinkwasser ist auch auf lange Sicht weltweit eigentlich nicht knapp. Es ist nur ungleich verteilt.



Der Mensch möchte seine Verteilung aber nicht der des Wassers anpassen...



> Wie Öl



Öl ist unabhängig von der Verteilung auch absolut knapp und wird immer knapper. 



> Fisch könnte natürlich irgendwann arg beschränkt sein, aber den muß ja immerhin nicht zwingend essen. Ernähren kann man sich auch anders.



Irgendwann?
Vor 60 Jahren waren 40% der globalen Fischbestände ungenutzt, 40% kaum genutzt und nur 20% waren nur voll genutzt, d.h. in nachhaltiger Weise.
Heute sind 25% der Bestände zusammengebrochen, 35% stehen kurz davor und die anderen 40% sind voll ausgenutzt. Projeziert man die derzeitigen Fanstatistiken auf die Zukunft, würde der Fischereiertrag ~2050 bei 0 ankommen. Trotz stetig steigendem Aufwand sind die Fangzahlen seit den späten 80er Jahren sinkend. (exklusive China. Deren Zahlen sind nämlich politischen Ursprungs...)
Und "sich anders ernähren" wird in großem Maßstab schwer, denn zur Zeit deckt rund die Hälfte der Menschheit ihren Proteinbedarf zu 15% aus Fisch. Das durch Landtiere oder gar synthetische Quellen zu ersetzen, hat auch seine Konsequenzen.



> Eine nette Idee, aber ich nehme eher an, daß dann das Wohnen in jeder Innenstadt einfach unerschwinglich wird. Die Folge wird eher sein, daß Vermieter in den Außenbezirken und auf dem Land vor der Stadt bessere Wohnungen anbieten und die Leute vermehrt pendeln müssen.



Äh - was bitte hat das mit Innenstadt/nicht Innenstadt zu tun?
Gerade in der Innenstadt hat man noch vergleichsweise wenig Nettowärmeverluste, weil Wind&Co eine geringere Rolle spielen und die Enge Bebauung i.d.R. für weniger Außenwand/Wohnungsfläche sorgt.



> Es hört sich ja auch nicht wie ein Flugzeug an. Flugzeuge sind meines Erachtens im Gegensatz zu Windkraftanlagen sehr gut erträglich. Letztere erzeugen ein eher tieffrequentes, permanentes Wummern. Das ist wie der Unterschied zwischen einem Linienbus und einem Ferrari. Beide sind laut, aber bei dem Ferrari denkst Du: "Geiler Sound!", bei dem Bus einfach nur: "Kann das Scheißding bitte mal abhauen?"



Ferraris hab ich nicht, nur Golf&3er BMWs. Die wummern noch mehr 
Im Ernst: Bei jedem Lüfter,... wird es positiv hervorgehoben, wenn er den Lärm, den er produziert, bei einer tieferen Frequenz abgibt, aber Windrädern vervielfacht das aufeinmal das Problem, so dass selbst deutlich geringere Lautstärken, als z.B. im Straßenverkehr ein Problem darstellen?
Will mir nicht so recht einleuchten. Die meisten Menschen dürften in den Frequenzen sowieso halb taub sein.



> Weiterhin kann man Windanlagen nicht in jedem Abstand hören. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind die bis zu 100m davon entfernt praktisch lautlos. Etwas weiter entfernt kommt dann erst die Zone, in der man sie auf einmal wahrnehmen kann. Dazu kommt noch, daß der von ihnen ausgehende Schall "springt". Das heißt, Du hast vielleicht in 100 bis 120 m Entfernung ein Geräusch. Dann ist es für 100 m wieder still. In 220 bis 240 m kann man sie wieder hören. Und so weiter.



Springen kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen (und hab ich auch noch nie beobachtet), aber natürlich ist die Ausbreitung nicht ganz gleichmäßig.
Aber wenn die Entfernung 100m oder meinetwegen auch 200m beträgt -ich spreche auch gerne auf einer Hälfte 400-500m wegen Schattenwurf zu-, ist das immer noch einer Erklärung, wieso in 99,5% von Hessen das Aufstellen von Windrädern von vorneherein ausgeschlossen wird.
Gerade in der südlichen Hälfte ist es zwar stellenweise schnell, mal ein paar m² unbebautes Land zu finden, aber ganz dicht und flächig ist die Besiedelung dann trotzdem nicht. (Zumal man sich aus ökologischer Sicht auch gleich wieder fragen könnte, ob ein Haus alle paar km Sinn macht)
Da wird also definitiv von Seiten der Politik eine sinnlose Sperre im Sinne diverser Lobbies betrieben.



> Bei diesem System ist aber wenigstens garantiert, daß Neuerungen einen entscheidenden Vorteil mit sich bringen müssen.



Aber nicht mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.
Gerade Produkte, die kurzfristig große Vorteile versprechen, setzen sich ohne Rücksicht auf langfristige Nachteile durch.
(um beim Beispiel zu bleiben: Wie dekadent ist es eigentlich in Zeiten einer globalen Klimakatastrophe, sich bei -10°C unter einen gasbetriebenen Heizpilz zu setzen um seinen Late Macchiato im ex-eiskalten-Wind zu schlürfen?)

Ach so. Das ist irgendwie nicht so richtig rausgekommen.



> Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich habe damit hier halt ziemlich viel Glück. Die Lampe im Flur hält jetzt schon seit mindestens fünf Jahren mit derselben Birne. Mir ist schon klar, daß das nicht normal ist, aber es liegt nicht unbedingt daran, daß Glühbirnen so schnell hinüber wären.



Geht ja auch eher darum, dass es Energiesparlampen ebenfalls nicht sind


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine ersten Zeile:
> - In meiner Küche verlaufe ich nicht mal mit geschlossenen Augen. (vielleicht solltest du die Raumaufteilung überdenke: Eine Küche, in der man sich notfalls ein paar Meter vorran tasten kann und ein Bad, in das zwei Lampen passen?  )


 
An den baulichen Gegebenheiten kann ich nun wirklich nichts ändern.


> - Wenn man wirklich nicht sieht (auch als Stadtmensch weiß ich, dass es aufm Land echte Nacht mit ohne Mond gibt, die nachtblinden zu schaffen macht), dann hat man schon im Flur das Licht angemacht und braucht in der Küche kein weiteres.


 
Falsch. Im Flur macht man kein Licht an, weil man das schon im Schlafzimmer getan hat und deshalb im Flur noch was sehen kann. Das reicht aber nicht bis in die Küche. 



> P.S.:
> Du hast in einem 1,5m² Badezimmer 2x50W installiert?
> Dienen die auch als Heizung?


 
Ein bißchen schon. Sie erfüllen also einen doppelten Zweck. Cool, oder? 





> Sie wird in ähnlicher weise auch von Verschwörungstheoretikern gebraucht, das stimmt. Da aber mit dem Vorwurf der persönlichen Bereicherung, was tatsächlich Schwachsinn ist.
> Worauf ich mich beziehe, ist Versorgungssicherheit. Denn wenn sich im mittleren Osten eine Militärmacht breitmachen sollte, die einen nicht mag, dann hat man z.B. als Russland-feindliche USA ein ganz massives Problem mit der Ölabhängigkeit. (die Preise auf dem Markt sind in einer solchen Situation auf einmal gaaaaanz hoch  )


 
Das würde stimmen, wenn Staaten von Staaten Rohstoffe kaufen würden. In der Tat kaufen aber Konzerne Rohstoffe von Konzernen auf Börsen. Insofern wird es für Exporteurnationen etwas schwierig, die Preise für einzelne Käufer höher anzusiedeln als für andere.



> Also muss man sich darum kümmern, das man weiterhin die bedeutenste Militärmacht der Region ist. Die Kosten dafür stehen in direktem Zusammenhang mit einer Wirtschaft&Gesellschaft, die auf fossilie, flüssige Rohstoffe angewiesen ist. Eine Nation, die ihren Energiebedarf und ihre Energieversorgung so steuert, dass sie z.B. mit heimischer Solar- und Windenergie auskommt, könnte sich zum Irak die gleichen diplomatischen Beziehungen erlauben, wie z.B. zum Tschad: Eigentlich egal, abgesehen von ein paar humanitären Überlegungen kümmert man sich nicht umeinander.


 
Wenn man mit Öl Strom erzeugen würde, wäre das wohl richtig. Meines Wissens wird das aber aus offensichtlichen Gründen so gut wie nirgends getan. Ich fände es auch ein bißchen schwachsinnig. (Genauso, wie ich es Blödsinn finde, Strom aus Gas zu erzeugen. Das Zeug kann man andernorts sinnvoller einsetzen.)



> (weitere Beispiele von vermeidbaren Rohstoff-Abhängigkeiten, die politischen Druck nach sich ziehen, lassen sich finden -siehe z.B. Erdgas in Osteuropa-, aber die USA sind immer so schön plakativ  )


 
Wie gesagt: Solar- und Windenergie machen niemanden von Öl und Gas unabhängig.



> Der Mensch möchte seine Verteilung aber nicht der des Wassers anpassen...


 
Muß er ja auch nicht. Nur soll dann niemand meckern, wenn er eben nicht so viel davon hat. Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, wenn ich in den Süden fahre, um Sonne zu haben, heule dann aber rum, weil es heiß ist.




> Öl ist unabhängig von der Verteilung auch absolut knapp und wird immer knapper.


Das mag sein. Aber es wird nur lange nicht in dem Tempo knapp, das uns immer weisgemacht wird.




> Irgendwann?
> Vor 60 Jahren waren 40% der globalen Fischbestände ungenutzt, 40% kaum genutzt und nur 20% waren nur voll genutzt, d.h. in nachhaltiger Weise.
> Heute sind 25% der Bestände zusammengebrochen, 35% stehen kurz davor und die anderen 40% sind voll ausgenutzt. Projeziert man die derzeitigen Fanstatistiken auf die Zukunft, würde der Fischereiertrag ~2050 bei 0 ankommen. Trotz stetig steigendem Aufwand sind die Fangzahlen seit den späten 80er Jahren sinkend. (exklusive China. Deren Zahlen sind nämlich politischen Ursprungs...)
> Und "sich anders ernähren" wird in großem Maßstab schwer, denn zur Zeit deckt rund die Hälfte der Menschheit ihren Proteinbedarf zu 15% aus Fisch. Das durch Landtiere oder gar synthetische Quellen zu ersetzen, hat auch seine Konsequenzen.


 
Sicher hat das Konsequenzen. Nur nenne mir eine Sache dieser Tragweite, die keine anderen Konsequenzen hätte. Sowas gibt es einfach nicht.



> Äh - was bitte hat das mit Innenstadt/nicht Innenstadt zu tun?
> Gerade in der Innenstadt hat man noch vergleichsweise wenig Nettowärmeverluste, weil Wind&Co eine geringere Rolle spielen und die Enge Bebauung i.d.R. für weniger Außenwand/Wohnungsfläche sorgt.


 
Keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich stimmt. Mir kommt es so vor, als würde das bestenfalls zum Teil im Sommer zutreffen. Und da ist es nicht zwingend von Vorteil.




> Springen kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen (und hab ich auch noch nie beobachtet), aber natürlich ist die Ausbreitung nicht ganz gleichmäßig.


 
Ist aber wirklich so. Das läßt sich sicher auch physikalisch erklären, aber ich bin kein Physiker und habe von den zugrundliegenden Prinzipien daher relativ wenig Ahnung. Ich weiß nur um die Existenz des Phänomens, was an dem Punkt aber auch ausreichend sein sollte.



> Aber wenn die Entfernung 100m oder meinetwegen auch 200m beträgt -ich spreche auch gerne auf einer Hälfte 400-500m wegen Schattenwurf zu-, ist das immer noch einer Erklärung, wieso in 99,5% von Hessen das Aufstellen von Windrädern von vorneherein ausgeschlossen wird.


 
Ich will mich hier wirklich nicht auf absolute Werte festlegen. Die waren nur zur Veranschaulichung aus der Luft gegriffen. Die tatsächlichen Werte mögen ganz anders sein. Wenn Du nähere Informationen hast, kannst Du gerne auch andere Werte nennen, die realistischer sein mögen. Das Prinzip bleibt aber dasselbe.



> Gerade in der südlichen Hälfte ist es zwar stellenweise schnell, mal ein paar m² unbebautes Land zu finden, aber ganz dicht und flächig ist die Besiedelung dann trotzdem nicht. (Zumal man sich aus ökologischer Sicht auch gleich wieder fragen könnte, ob ein Haus alle paar km Sinn macht)
> Da wird also definitiv von Seiten der Politik eine sinnlose Sperre im Sinne diverser Lobbies betrieben.


 
 Verstehe Deinen Einwand nicht. Es ist den Leuten doch wohl überlassen, wo sie wohnen wollen. Und es ist ihr gutes Recht, gegen nachträgliche Beeinträchtigungen ihres Eigentums vorzugehen. Älteres Eigentum konstituiert ältere Rechte und hat deswegen immer Vorrang zu genießen. Da müssen andere Überlegungen notwendigerweise hintanstehen.




> Aber nicht mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.
> Gerade Produkte, die kurzfristig große Vorteile versprechen, setzen sich ohne Rücksicht auf langfristige Nachteile durch.
> (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben: Wie dekadent ist es eigentlich in Zeiten einer globalen Klimakatastrophe, sich bei -10°C unter einen gasbetriebenen Heizpilz zu setzen um seinen Late Macchiato im ex-eiskalten-Wind zu schlürfen?)


 
Auch wenn ich nicht ansatzweise irgendwo eine Klima"katastrophe" zu sehen in der Lage bin, finde ich es ebenso pervers, gutes Gas, mit dem man tolle Dinge tun könnte, in der freien Natur einfach so abzufackeln. Aber das ist eben eine notwendige Konsequenz des Nichtraucherschutzgesetzes. Wenn die Gäste rausgehen müssen, um zu rauchen, muß man es ihnen draußen eben irgendwie warm machen. Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Nichtraucherschutz oder Umweltschutz. Da muß man sich schon entscheiden. Hier hat man sich für den Nichtraucherschutz entschieden. Andersrum fände ich es auch sinnvoller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Solar- und Windenergie machen niemanden von Öl und Gas unabhängig.


 
Im Bereich der Energieversorgung schon und wenn man bedenkt, dass man dann mehr Elektrofahrzeuge anbieten könnte, oder Biodiesel gewinnen kann, dann wir man schon sehr schnell sehr unabhängig vom Öl.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber es wird nur lange nicht in dem Tempo knapp, das uns immer weisgemacht wird.


 
Doch schon, die Förderung von Öl und Gas wird immer teurer, Norwegen fördert Jahr für Jahr immer weniger Öl, im Golf von Mexiko werden die bekannten Ölfelder immer kleiner, um neue erschließen zu wollen, muss zum Teil deutlich tiefer gebohrt werden als heute, was die Sache teurer macht.
Die Förderanlagen in den arabischen Staaten sind teilweise uralt, müssten dringend erneuert werden, auch um effezienter arbeiten zu können, doch die Energiekonzerne und Staaten stopfen sich lieber die Taschen voll. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ist aber wirklich so. Das läßt sich sicher auch physikalisch erklären, aber ich bin kein Physiker und habe von den zugrundliegenden Prinzipien daher relativ wenig Ahnung. Ich weiß nur um die Existenz des Phänomens, was an dem Punkt aber auch ausreichend sein sollte.


 
Hier ist mal ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Schall und Windanlage. KLICK
Von deinem beschriebenen Phänomen wird da aber nichts erwähnt. Ich denke mal, du meinst die Sache mit den Schallwellen, die sich überlagern und sich gegenseitig auslöschen, wenn Wellental auf Wellenberg trifft.

Hat aber mit Windanlagen nur bedingt was zu tun.


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Energieversorgung schon und wenn man bedenkt, dass man dann mehr Elektrofahrzeuge anbieten könnte, oder Biodiesel gewinnen kann, dann wir man schon sehr schnell sehr unabhängig vom Öl.



Biodiesel und Elektroautos sind keine sonderlich ökologisch wertvollen Produkte, wenn man die direkten Folgen der Produktion bedenkt. Beides wird zwar gerne als Heilsbringer gehandelt, aber das ist pure Propaganda, der man nicht so ohn weiteres aufsitzen sollte.



> Doch schon, die Förderung von Öl und Gas wird immer teurer, Norwegen fördert Jahr für Jahr immer weniger Öl, im Golf von Mexiko werden die bekannten Ölfelder immer kleiner, um neue erschließen zu wollen, muss zum Teil deutlich tiefer gebohrt werden als heute, was die Sache teurer macht.
> Die Förderanlagen in den arabischen Staaten sind teilweise uralt, müssten dringend erneuert werden, auch um effezienter arbeiten zu können, doch die Energiekonzerne und Staaten stopfen sich lieber die Taschen voll.



Dadurch, daß die Förderung lange bekannter und angezapfter Vorräte teurer wird, wird aber auch die Förderung bislang wenig erschlossener und schwerer zugänglicher Vorräte interessanter. Auf dem jetzigen Niveau können wir auf jeden Fall noch recht lange weiterleben, sofern wir in der Lage sind, auf anderem Gebiet ausreichende Werte zu generieren, um uns die Ausbeutung dieser Vorräte leisten zu können.




> Hier ist mal ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Schall und Windanlage. KLICK
> Von deinem beschriebenen Phänomen wird da aber nichts erwähnt. Ich denke mal, du meinst die Sache mit den Schallwellen, die sich überlagern und sich gegenseitig auslöschen, wenn Wellental auf Wellenberg trifft.
> 
> Hat aber mit Windanlagen nur bedingt was zu tun.



Das kann gut sein, daß dieses Phänomen gemeint ist, was von einem Laien eben als "springen" beschrieben werden könnte. Natürlich hat das mit Windanlagen nur bedingt zu tun, als es bei den meisten Geräuschquellen auftreten wird, aber möglicherweise sind Windanlagen ein besonders augenfälliges Beispiel, wo das Phänomen eine große Rolle spielen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Falsch. Im Flur macht man kein Licht an, weil man das schon im Schlafzimmer getan hat und deshalb im Flur noch was sehen kann. Das reicht aber nicht bis in die Küche.



Licht im Schlafzimmer, nachts?
Iiiiih.
Bzw. da ist klar, wieso man erstmal nichts mehr sieht 




> Das würde stimmen, wenn Staaten von Staaten Rohstoffe kaufen würden. In der Tat kaufen aber Konzerne Rohstoffe von Konzernen auf Börsen. Insofern wird es für Exporteurnationen etwas schwierig, die Preise für einzelne Käufer höher anzusiedeln als für andere.



Die Rohstoffe stammen meist aus autoritären Staaten, die keinerlei Probleme damit haben, den Rohstoffumsatz eines unliebsamen Unternehmens auf 0 zu reduzieren. Ein Großteil der Konzerne befindet sich aber ohnehin direkt in Staatshand. Das C in OPEC steht schließlich für Countries, nicht für Companies.
Und genau dieses potentielle Problem kann man (und muss man, wenn man als Öl-abhängiges Land vor Erpressung sicher sein will) lösen, in dem man in den Irak einmarschiert, die autotritäre Führung entmachtet (mit der Quasi-Garantie, dass sich so schnell nichts entwickelt, was ohne fremde Hilfe auch nur die Ordnung im eigenen Land aufrechterhalten könnte) und die Rohstoffförderung in die Hand internationaler Großkonzerne legt.
Dann hat man nämlich (in einem kleinen Teil der Rohstoffquellen) tatsächlich die von dir beschriebene Situation geschaffen - aber die Kosten, die für diese Schaffung nötig waren, sind bereits untrennbar mit ölabhängiger Wirtschaft verbunden.



> Wenn man mit Öl Strom erzeugen würde, wäre das wohl richtig. Meines Wissens wird das aber aus offensichtlichen Gründen so gut wie nirgends getan.



In Deutschland nicht (bzw. kaum), weil wir große Kohlevorkommen haben. Aber andere Staaten praktizieren das durchaus in größerem Maßstab. (ich sag nur: Stromausfall in Palästina, weil Israel die Diesellieferungen blockiert)
Abgesehen davon hat es keineswegs nur was mit Strom zu tun - und Heizöl macht afaik einen recht großen Anteil an der Wärmeerzeugung in Deutschland auf und der Verkehr dürfte zu >80% auf Öl basieren.
(und eine große Abhängigkeit in einem Teilbereich erzeugt unter obigen Gesichtspunkten einen noch größeren Handlungsbedarf, als ein niedriger Anteil überall)



> Ich fände es auch ein bißchen schwachsinnig. (Genauso, wie ich es Blödsinn finde, Strom aus Gas zu erzeugen. Das Zeug kann man andernorts sinnvoller einsetzen.)



(Bio)Gas ist -neben Wasserkraft- die einzige uns zur Verfügung stehende Energiequelle, die kurzfristige Bedarfsspitzen abpuffern kann. Alles andere kann das nur, wenn man große Überkappazitäten schafft (Solar, Wind) oder schlichtweg gar nicht (Atom, Kohle).



> Wie gesagt: Solar- und Windenergie machen niemanden von Öl und Gas unabhängig.



Dem wiederspreche ich vehement.
Sie mögen Deutschland in seiner heutigen Form nicht vollständig und ohne großen Aufwand auch so schnell nicht größtenteils unabhängig machen. Aber der Satz besteht aus mehr Einschränkungen, als Aussagen 




> Muß er ja auch nicht. Nur soll dann niemand meckern, wenn er eben nicht so viel davon hat. Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, wenn ich in den Süden fahre, um Sonne zu haben, heule dann aber rum, weil es heiß ist.



Ein Zentralafrikaner, der vor der (wortwörtlichen) Verwüstung fliehen möchte, aber in Europa nicht reingelassen wird, soll mal nicht rummeckern, dass er verdurstet?
Interessante Einstellung.



> Das mag sein. Aber es wird nur lange nicht in dem Tempo knapp, das uns immer weisgemacht wird.



So?
Von 1988 bis 2008 hat sich der Ölpreis immerhin versiebenfacht. (das Gejammer der Unternehmen deswegen gefühlt verzwanzigfacht und das Gestöhne der Bildzeitungsleser, deren Sprit 70 Cent teurer geworden ist, vermutlich ver100facht)
Könnte vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass die Fördermenge in diesen 20 Jahren kaum so stark gestiegen ist, wie in den 5 Jahren von 65 bis 70. Oder damit, dass selbst zu Beginn des zweiten Weltkriegs -als bekanntermaßen die gesamte Welt keine wichtigere Beschäftigung hatte, als geologische Forschung zu betreiben- mehr neue Ölvorkommen entdeckt wurden, als in den letzten Jahren?




> Sicher hat das Konsequenzen. Nur nenne mir eine Sache dieser Tragweite, die keine anderen Konsequenzen hätte. Sowas gibt es einfach nicht.



Sagen wir es gibt eine ganze Menge Sachen dieser Tragweite, deren Konsequenzen sich zumindest noch in $ und nicht in Toten ausdrücken lassen.
Welche man als schwerwiegender auffast, hängt natürlich von der realen persönlichen Moral ab.



> Ist aber wirklich so. Das läßt sich sicher auch physikalisch erklären, aber ich bin kein Physiker und habe von den zugrundliegenden Prinzipien daher relativ wenig Ahnung. Ich weiß nur um die Existenz des Phänomens, was an dem Punkt aber auch ausreichend sein sollte.
> 
> Ich will mich hier wirklich nicht auf absolute Werte festlegen. Die waren nur zur Veranschaulichung aus der Luft gegriffen. Die tatsächlichen Werte mögen ganz anders sein. Wenn Du nähere Informationen hast, kannst Du gerne auch andere Werte nennen, die realistischer sein mögen. Das Prinzip bleibt aber dasselbe.



Ich hab auch keine exakten Informationen. Ich hab nur persönliche Erfahrung und eine naturwissenschaftlich haltbare Logik, die sie unterstützt.
Das ziehe ich bis auf weiteres gegenüber aus der Luft gegriffenen Phänomen, die andere begründen sollen, vor.



> Verstehe Deinen Einwand nicht. Es ist den Leuten doch wohl überlassen, wo sie wohnen wollen. Und es ist ihr gutes Recht, gegen nachträgliche Beeinträchtigungen ihres Eigentums vorzugehen. Älteres Eigentum konstituiert ältere Rechte und hat deswegen immer Vorrang zu genießen. Da müssen andere Überlegungen notwendigerweise hintanstehen.



Bebauungspläne haben wohl kaum irgendetwas mit älterem Eigentum zu tun :rollen.
(Und selbst letzteres spielt im Falle von Startbahnen, Straßenbau oder andere Wirtschaftsinteressen bekanntermaßen kaum eine Rolle, sondern wird problemlos enteignet. Wenn es aber darum geht, eine zum Überleben notwendige Umwelt zu retten, dann ist es auf einmal DIE heilige Kuh. Da keine einseitige Interessenswahrung und Lobbyarbeit zu sehen, fällt mir sehr, sehr schwer. Sorry)




> Auch wenn ich nicht ansatzweise irgendwo eine Klima"katastrophe" zu sehen in der Lage bin, finde ich es ebenso pervers, gutes Gas, mit dem man tolle Dinge tun könnte, in der freien Natur einfach so abzufackeln. Aber das ist eben eine notwendige Konsequenz des Nichtraucherschutzgesetzes.



Was bitte schön hat die Bewirtschaftung von Außengastronomie (z.T. mit Rauchverbot oder zumindest verbeten!!!) im tiefsten Winter mit Nichtraucherschutz zu tun???



> Wenn die Gäste rausgehen müssen, um zu rauchen, muß man es ihnen draußen eben irgendwie warm machen. Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Nichtraucherschutz oder Umweltschutz. Da muß man sich schon entscheiden.



Nichtraucherschutz besteht darin, es Nichtrauchern (d.h. afaik 80% der Bevölkerung) zu ermöglichen, einen Teil des öffentlichen Raumes ohne Beeinträchtigung des Wohlbefindens und der Gesundheit zu nutzen.

Das man diese Heizpilze zusätzlich zu den oben angesprochenen Gründen auch noch für Raucher aufstellt, ist wohl eindeutig Raucherschutz und dient einzig und allein dazu, eine Minderheit die Ausübung eines Privatvergnügens noch angenehmer zu machen - und das auf Kosten der Umwelt, des Klimas und somit aller.
Und sorry: Raucherschutz kommt für mich nicht vor Klimaschutz.

Davon abgesehen könnte man deinen obigen Hinweis aufgreifen:
Wer der Meinung ist, nördlich der Subtropen leben zu müssen, der soll sich verdammt noch mal nicht beschweren, wenns im Winter kalt wird.




Icejester schrieb:


> Biodiesel und Elektroautos sind keine sonderlich ökologisch wertvollen Produkte, wenn man die direkten Folgen der Produktion bedenkt. Beides wird zwar gerne als Heilsbringer gehandelt, aber das ist pure Propaganda, der man nicht so ohn weiteres aufsitzen sollte.



Unter den derzeitigen Umständen, d.h. sehr hoher Energieverbrauch, sehr hohe Ansprüche an Individualmobilität (vor allem hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit und Komfort) sowie der Bevölkerungsgröße und der diesem allem gegenüber stehenden geringen Finanziellenbereitschaft: Ja.
(Oder anders: Was die Autoindustrie zur Zeit abzieht, ist reiner Ablasshandel, der der Umwelt letztlich nur noch mehr schadet, den Konzernen am Ende noch Geld einbringt und die Verantwortung auf Leute abschiebt, die bereits jetzt einen Dreck drum geben)

Aber allgemein: Nein.
Biodiesel kann ökologisch vollkommen neutral produziert werden - man muss aber auf die entsprechend niedrige Gesamtmenge eingestellt sein.
Elektroautos dürften in der Herstellung immer etwas aufwendiger sein. Aber in einem etablierten System mit geschlossenem Recyclingkreislauf würde ein Großteil der heutigen Kosten (nämlich die Gewinnung von deutlich selteneren Rohstoffen als Stahl) nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen und in einer Gesellschaft, die Konsum und dessen Maximierung als das behandelt, was er ist -problematisch- sollte die Produktion allgemein einen geringen Anteil an den Gesamtkosten haben, da sich die Einsatzdauer am technisch machbaren und nicht an Arbeitsminimierung und Modeerscheinungen orientiert.



> Dadurch, daß die Förderung lange bekannter und angezapfter Vorräte teurer wird, wird aber auch die Förderung bislang wenig erschlossener und schwerer zugänglicher Vorräte interessanter. Auf dem jetzigen Niveau können wir auf jeden Fall noch recht lange weiterleben, sofern wir in der Lage sind, auf anderem Gebiet ausreichende Werte zu generieren, um uns die Ausbeutung dieser Vorräte leisten zu können.



Das einzige Gebiet, dass vollkommen neue Werte generieren kann, ist die Landwirtschaft - und die ist hinsichtlich ihrer Optimierung am Ende.
Alles andere ist endlich (Rohstoffförderung), höchstens zu einer Aufwertung fähig (Wissenschaft - aber von was, wenn immer mehr fehlt?) oder dient gar ausschließlich der Umschichtung (Verarbeitung und vor allem Dienstleistung).
Bei der Umschichtung mögen kurzfristig große Zahlen generiert werden, aber die werden letztendens in Wirtschaftskrisen oder via Inflation auch wieder vernichtet. 

Alle realen, bleibenden Werte stammen aus der Natur.
Und die kann gerade mal ~23% dessen regenerieren, was für unseres (d.h. deutsches) Niveau nötig wäre.

Nimmt man den derzeitigen weltweiten Durchschnitt (der bekanntermaßen für 5 Milliarden Menschen alles andere als rosig aussieht), sind es auch nur 70%. World-Overshoot-Day war letzte Woche (und keinen hats interessiert,...), den Rest des Jahres leben wir auf Pump.
Und es steht fest, dass es für die Menschheit keine Abschreibungen, keine Stundung, keinen weißen Ritter und keinen staatlichen Rettungsschirm geben wird. Nichtmal Privatkonkurs. Nur die Pleite.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Licht im Schlafzimmer, nachts?
> Iiiiih.
> Bzw. da ist klar, wieso man erstmal nichts mehr sieht


Das nennt man dann die ungeschminkte Wahrheit.

Vielleicht sollte er sich einfach eine Taschenlampe mit so ner Kurbel besorgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So?
> Von 1988 bis 2008 hat sich der Ölpreis immerhin versiebenfacht. (das Gejammer der Unternehmen deswegen gefühlt verzwanzigfacht und das Gestöhne der Bildzeitungsleser, deren Sprit 70 Cent teurer geworden ist, vermutlich ver100facht)
> Könnte vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass die Fördermenge in diesen 20 Jahren kaum so stark gestiegen ist, wie in den 5 Jahren von 65 bis 70. Oder damit, dass selbst zu Beginn des zweiten Weltkriegs -als bekanntermaßen die gesamte Welt keine wichtigere Beschäftigung hatte, als geologische Forschung zu betreiben- mehr neue Ölvorkommen entdeckt wurden, als in den letzten Jahren?


 
Du darfst auch sogenannte "Schwellenländer" wie China, Indien und Brasilien nicht vergessen. Gerade sie haben einen großen Anteil daran, dass der weltweite Verbrauch an Öl und damit auch an dessen Kosten, gestiegen ist.
Schon heute verbraucht China mehr Öl al einige westeuropäische Staaten und wie gut der Umweltschutz in China ist, muss man nicht erklären.
Wenn 1 Milliarde Chinesen und 700 Millionen Inder (hab mal nur die Autofahrer angesprochen) tatsächlich mal Auto fahren wollen, dann wird das mit dem Öl schneller zu Ende gehen als sich mane liberale Politiker vorstellen kann. 

Heute ist es so (leider), dass man die Stärke einer Volkswirtschaft auch am Verbrauch von Öl definieren kann und solange sich das nicht ändert, wird man es schwer haben, ölunabhängig zu werden.
Wie wollen wir die ganzen Containerschiffe über den Ozean schippern lassen? Mit Solaranlagen drauf, die eine Gasturbine antreiben?
Oder Brennstoffzelle?
Oder gar mit Segeln? 
Sämtliche Militärfahrzeuge werden mit Öl angetrieben (mehr oder weniger) und die paar anderen (Flugzeugträger, U-Boote) mit Uran.
Ein Land wie die USA werden nicht auf Öl verzichten und die Russen schon gar nicht (als Druckmittel findet es große Verwendung).
Doch wie wollen wir diesen Ländern klar machen, dass Bohrungen nach neuen Ölfeldern und die Aufbereitung des kanaischen Ölschlamms (der ökologisch katastrophal wäre) nicht das richtige wären?
Von der Ausbeutung Alaskas und der Antarktis rede ich noch nicht mal, denn neben Öl gibts ja auch noch andere Rohstoffe, wie Metallerze, die in den letzten Jahren verdammt teuer geworden sind.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (3. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst auch sogenannte "Schwellenländer" wie China, Indien und Brasilien nicht vergessen.


In Brasilien ist der Anteil der Kfz, die mit diesem BIO-Benzin aus Zuckerrohr fahren wesentlich höher. Bei uns wird dieses Zeug zu glauzbe ich 5% dem Super beigemischt und der Anteil soll erhöht werden.



> Sämtliche Militärfahrzeuge werden mit Öl angetrieben (mehr oder weniger) und die paar anderen (Flugzeugträger, U-Boote) mit Uran.


Die Flugzeuge auf nem Flugzeugträger verbrauchen pro Woche ca. 3,5Mio Liter Kerosin.



> Ein Land wie die USA werden nicht auf Öl verzichten und die Russen schon gar nicht (als Druckmittel findet es große Verwendung).
> Doch wie wollen wir diesen Ländern klar machen, dass Bohrungen nach neuen Ölfeldern und die Aufbereitung des kanaischen Ölschlamms (der ökologisch katastrophal wäre) nicht das richtige wären?
> Von der Ausbeutung Alaskas und der Antarktis rede ich noch nicht mal, denn neben Öl gibts ja auch noch andere Rohstoffe, wie Metallerze, die in den letzten Jahren verdammt teuer geworden sind.



Ja, der Hunger nach Öl steigt stetig-bedauerlich. Alternativen werden nicht genutzt und lustigerweise investieren gerade die Ölkonzerne Unsummen in die Entwicklung von Solarenergie-mh, die wollen wohl auch weiterhin ihr Monopol haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> In Brasilien ist der Anteil der Kfz, die mit diesem BIO-Benzin aus Zuckerrohr fahren wesentlich höher. Bei uns wird dieses Zeug zu glauzbe ich 5% dem Super beigemischt und der Anteil soll erhöht werden.


 
Die aufkommende Stahlindustrie in Brasilien setzt auch auf Zuckerrohr?
Im brasilianischen Bergbau wird Zuckerrohr als Treibstoff eingesetzt?
Petrobras sagt dir was?
Ist ein brasilianischer Öl- und Raffiniereiekonzern.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (3. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die aufkommende Stahlindustrie in Brasilien setzt auch auf Zuckerrohr?
> Im brasilianischen Bergbau wird Zuckerrohr als Treibstoff eingesetzt?
> Petrobras sagt dir was?
> Ist ein brasilianischer Öl- und Raffiniereiekonzern.



Ich bezog mich auch nur auf die Kfz. Ist natürlich ein kleiner Anteil am Gesamtverbrauch. Allerdings wären Wellenkraftwerke im südlichen Teil eine gute Alternative.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

In Brasilien sind Erdölforkommen entdeckt worden, die ab 2013 angebohrt werden sollen.
Der dabei entstehende ökologisch Schaden wird sogar von der brasilianischen Regierung runter geredet.
Öl ist nun mal wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## Icejester (3. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem wiederspreche ich vehement.



Und das halte ich für blauäugig.



> So?
> Von 1988 bis 2008 hat sich der Ölpreis immerhin versiebenfacht. (das Gejammer der Unternehmen deswegen gefühlt verzwanzigfacht und das Gestöhne der Bildzeitungsleser, deren Sprit 70 Cent teurer geworden ist, vermutlich ver100facht)


Und im Verhältnis zu Lohnstückkosten ist er zumindest gleich geblieben, wenn nicht sogar gesunken. Die Auswirkungen der Verteuerung sollten sich also in überschaubaren Grenzen halten.



> Nichtraucherschutz besteht darin, es Nichtrauchern (d.h. afaik 80% der Bevölkerung) zu ermöglichen, einen Teil des öffentlichen Raumes ohne Beeinträchtigung des Wohlbefindens und der Gesundheit zu nutzen.
> 
> Das man diese Heizpilze zusätzlich zu den oben angesprochenen Gründen auch noch für Raucher aufstellt, ist wohl eindeutig Raucherschutz und dient einzig und allein dazu, eine Minderheit die Ausübung eines Privatvergnügens noch angenehmer zu machen - und das auf Kosten der Umwelt, des Klimas und somit aller.
> Und sorry: Raucherschutz kommt für mich nicht vor Klimaschutz.


Das ist doch völlig unerheblich, was Deiner Meinung nach vor was Vorrang hat. Interessant ist doch nur, ob der entsprechende Gastronom den Klimaschutz wichtiger findet als den Schutz seiner Existenz. Und daß die meisten das nicht tun, kann man ihnen schwerlich verübeln. Außerdem zahlen sie ja Ökosteuer auf das Gas. Man kann ihnen also auch keine moralischen Vorwürfe in dieser Hinsicht machen.



> Davon abgesehen könnte man deinen obigen Hinweis aufgreifen:
> Wer der Meinung ist, nördlich der Subtropen leben zu müssen, der soll sich verdammt noch mal nicht beschweren, wenns im Winter kalt wird.


Tut ja auch niemand. Aber vielleicht entscheiden die Leute sich dann eben nicht auszugehen, wenn sie wissen, daß sie im Zweifel im Kalten stehen müssen. Das ist auch ihr gutes Recht.



> Aber allgemein: Nein.
> Biodiesel kann ökologisch vollkommen neutral produziert werden - man muss aber auf die entsprechend niedrige Gesamtmenge eingestellt sein.


Guter Witz. Die Menge kann man ja wohl kaum so niedrig ansetzen, wie das nötig wäre, um keine negativen ökologischen Folgen befürchten zu müssen. Denn weniger werden wir einfach nicht verbrauchen.




> Elektroautos dürften in der Herstellung immer etwas aufwendiger sein. Aber in einem etablierten System mit geschlossenem Recyclingkreislauf würde ein Großteil der heutigen Kosten (nämlich die Gewinnung von deutlich selteneren Rohstoffen als Stahl) nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen und in einer Gesellschaft, die Konsum und dessen Maximierung als das behandelt, was er ist -problematisch- sollte die Produktion allgemein einen geringen Anteil an den Gesamtkosten haben, da sich die Einsatzdauer am technisch machbaren und nicht an Arbeitsminimierung und Modeerscheinungen orientiert.


Ich lese hier in erster Linie eine gewisse Konsumkritik heraus. Wie stellst Du Dir in wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht eine Gesellschaft vor, die ihren Konsum so weit wie möglich einschränkt?




> Alle realen, bleibenden Werte stammen aus der Natur.
> Und die kann gerade mal ~23% dessen regenerieren, was für unseres (d.h. deutsches) Niveau nötig wäre.


Was sind denn Deiner Meinung nach reale, bleibende Werte? Gipsfigürchen? Wirklich bleibend ist eigentlich nur das, was nicht an eine physische Existenz gebunden ist. Also Wissen.


> Nimmt man den derzeitigen weltweiten Durchschnitt (der bekanntermaßen für 5 Milliarden Menschen alles andere als rosig aussieht), sind es auch nur 70%. World-Overshoot-Day war letzte Woche (und keinen hats interessiert,...), den Rest des Jahres leben wir auf Pump.


Letzte Woche war auch Tag des Butterbrots. Wirklich wahr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir die ganzen Containerschiffe über den Ozean schippern lassen? Mit Solaranlagen drauf, die eine Gasturbine antreiben?
> Oder Brennstoffzelle?
> Oder gar mit Segeln?



Gar nicht mal so unrealistisch (und Deutschland ist mal wieder weltweit in Führungsrolle, die Unternehmen aber vermutlich Pleite, bevor sich das durchsetzt oder gar der Staat kapiert, was Sinn macht), wenn die Kosten für Öl zu hoch werden.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Brasilien sind Erdölforkommen entdeckt worden, die ab 2013 angebohrt werden sollen.
> Der dabei entstehende ökologisch Schaden wird sogar von der brasilianischen Regierung runter geredet.



Es wäre auch überraschend, wenn die brasilianische Regierung mal irgendeine ökologische Überlegung anstellt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und im Verhältnis zu Lohnstückkosten ist er zumindest gleich geblieben,



Was vielleicht schlichtweg daran liegen konnte, dass die in diesem Zusammenhang wichtige Inflation in einer öl-basierten Wirtschaft natürlich auch öl-basiert ist?



> Das ist doch völlig unerheblich, was Deiner Meinung nach vor was Vorrang hat. Interessant ist doch nur, ob der entsprechende Gastronom den Klimaschutz wichtiger findet als den Schutz seiner Existenz. Und daß die meisten das nicht tun, kann man ihnen schwerlich verübeln.



Natürlich kann man es niemandem verübeln, wenn er nur an sich denkt... 
Am Ende käme man sonst noch zu einer Gesellschaft, die auf irgendetwas Rücksicht nimmt 



> Außerdem zahlen sie ja Ökosteuer auf das Gas. Man kann ihnen also auch keine moralischen Vorwürfe in dieser Hinsicht machen.



Was bitte schön hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun 




> Guter Witz. Die Menge kann man ja wohl kaum so niedrig ansetzen, wie das nötig wäre, um keine negativen ökologischen Folgen befürchten zu müssen. Denn weniger werden wir einfach nicht verbrauchen.



Doch. Materialismus >> Kaptialismus. Wir werden irgendwann weniger verbrauchen. Sogar deutlich weniger.
Die Frage ist, ob wir bis dahin mit einem niedrigen Prokopfverbrauch klarkommen.
Oder ob wir den Prokopfverbrauch gleich halten....



> Ich lese hier in erster Linie eine gewisse Konsumkritik heraus. Wie stellst Du Dir in wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht eine Gesellschaft vor, die ihren Konsum so weit wie möglich einschränkt?



langfristig stabil.
(damit z.B. zwangsläufig nicht konkurrenzbasiert)



> Was sind denn Deiner Meinung nach reale, bleibende Werte? Gipsfigürchen? Wirklich bleibend ist eigentlich nur das, was nicht an eine physische Existenz gebunden ist. Also Wissen.



"Bleibend" war in dem Fall unpassend gewählt - es geht um Werte deren Existenz nur von ihnen selbst und ihrer Nutzung abhängt. Aber nicht von Aktionen dritter Elemente. D.h. z.B. Gips ist ein bleibender Wert (solange er ordentlich gelagert wird), damit kann ich heute oder in 10 Jahren genau das gleiche machen.
Gipsfigürchen sind dagegen kein bleibender Wert, denn ihre Bedeutung unterliegt in höchstem Maße Moden. Nächster Jahr sind sie ggf. nicht mehr Wert, bröselige Steine.
Auf größerem Maßstab bezogen sind es vor allem Rohstoffe (auch biologischer Herkunft). Die kann man immer gleich verwenden (bei konstantem Wissen, ansonsten siehe oben). Nicht aber Dienstleistungen und davon abgeleitete Werte (also z.B. ein Großteil dessen, was an der Börse läuft, auch wenn da i.d.R. Referenzen zu realen Werten draufstehen, die aber eben nicht haltbar sind). Die haben zwar für den Einzelnen einen Nutzen, lösen sich damit umgekehrt bei fehlendem Interesse wieder auf, ohne dass sich an der Dienstleistung was geändert hätte - und auch ohne dass im Gesamtsystem etwas fehlt. Bezahlt werden können sie letztendlich nur aus Gewinnen, die aus obigen Rohstoffen resultieren (diese wiederum benötigen aber keine Dienstleistungen, auch wenn sie gerne für einen Reibungsloseren Ablauf genutzt werden).
D.h. der gesamte Dienstleistungsbereich ist auf das angewiesen, was an Rohstoffen gewonnen werden kann. Es kann diesen Wert zwar umwandeln und Rezirkulieren - aber dabei entsteht nichts neues. An die Teilnehmer im System kann nur das verteilt werden, was an neuen Werten hineinkommt (abzüglich dessen, was durch Vernichtung rausfällt). Damit ist auch nachhaltiges Wachstum nur auf dieser Basis möglich - bzw. eben nicht möglich, wenn Rohstoffvorkommen zur Neige gehen und die regenerativen Rohstoffe nur noch eingeschränkt ausbaufähig sind.
Dann können sich Lebensumstände nur noch bei einer effizienteren Ausnutzung des gegebenen verbessern - oder bei Raubbau an kommenden Generationen und deren Lebensumständen.
Letzteres praktiziert die Menschheit seit einiger Zeit in zunehmendem Maße und mitlerweile auch den Preis dafür zahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so unrealistisch (und Deutschland ist mal wieder weltweit in Führungsrolle, die Unternehmen aber vermutlich Pleite, bevor sich das durchsetzt oder gar der Staat kapiert, was Sinn macht), wenn die Kosten für Öl zu hoch werden.


 
Meinst du jetzt die Entwicklung der Brennstoffzelle?
Hmm, leider nicht unbedingt einsetzbar für Containerschiffe, da sie sehr viel Platz beansprucht und m² auf einem Containerschiff kostet. 

Lieber sollte man den Containerschiffen (und all den anderen auch)  verbieten Ballastwasser von einem Ozean aufzunehmen und ihn dann in einem anderen abzulassen.
Inzwischen gibts in der Nordsee schon mehr Krebsarten aus Südostasien als heimische. 

Ich habe mal ein Containerschiff mit einem Segel gesehen (deshalb kam ich drauf), war aber nur ein kleines am Bug.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie groß die Segelfläche tatsächlich sein muss, damit es unabhängig vom Diesel fahren kann.

Und solange die Dieselmaschinen Schweröl in den Schiffen verheizen um Strom an Board zu haben, während sie vor Anker im Hafen liegen, als externe Stromquellen anzunehmen und die Leute das dann auch noch schön finden, wenn schwarze Wolken aus den Schornsteinen kommt, dann sehe ich da doch noch sehr schwarz.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre auch überraschend, wenn die brasilianische Regierung mal irgendeine ökologische Überlegung anstellt.


 
Dei brasilianische Regierung hat sich sehr über die Firmen geärgert, die Raubbau am Urwalt betreiben und einigen Minengesellschafften Auflagen aufgebrummt, die extremen Bergkau betrieben haben (das Problem des Absacken des Landes ist nicht nur im Ruhrgebiet ein Problem).
Aber als es um die Ölfelder ging, wurden die Ökologen in der Regierung schnell mundtot gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Entwicklung der Brennstoffzelle?



Nö. Ich meine "Segel", wobei da die meisten Leute vermutlich nicht an Dynarigg und Skysail denken dürften.



> Hmm, leider nicht unbedingt einsetzbar für Containerschiffe, da sie sehr viel Platz beansprucht und m² auf einem Containerschiff kostet.



Deswegen der Verweis auf den steigenden Ölpreis. Natürlich ist Deckfläche auf Containerschiffen teuer, aber zusätzliche Decksfläche (die kein/kaum zusätzliches Gewicht tragen soll), kostet nur einmal richtig -beim Bau-, danach ist sie eigentlich kostenlos.
Treibstoff kostet dagegen bei jeder Fahrt.
Gerade in der jetztigen Wirtschaftskrise hätte man ohnehin massenhaft unbenötigtete Fläche übrig (allein hier in Kiel liegen zur Zeit -d.h. seit Monaten- 7 große Pötte vor Anker und wir haben nicht mal einen Containerhafen), die sich nach einem Umbau auf 0-Treibstoffkosten vielleicht sinnvoll einsetzen ließe. Mit einer Umrüstung würde man zudem gezielt der bekanntermaßen chronisch pleitegehenden deutsche Werftindustrie wertvolle Aufträge verschaffen - aber man steckt das Geld ja lieber in die Vernichtung vollfunktionsfähiger Autos oder die Auskoppelung von Großbanken aus dem Markt.



> Lieber sollte man den Containerschiffen (und all den anderen auch)  verbieten Ballastwasser von einem Ozean aufzunehmen und ihn dann in einem anderen abzulassen.
> Inzwischen gibts in der Nordsee schon mehr Krebsarten aus Südostasien als heimische.



Wenns nur Krebse wären... (wobei man sagen muss: soviel heimische gabs da afaik nie bzw. nicht mehr seitdem man guckt, d.h. nachdem Grundschleppnetze aus der Nordsee ein Schlammloch gemacht haben)
Aber man muss nichtmal das Wasser komplett verbieten (was recht problematisch wäre, da das Transportvolumen nunmal einfach einseitig ist), man könnte auch einfach mit Filtern arbeiten.
Nur: Das kostet halt viel, womit wir wieder bei der Globalisierung wären - die halt nicht nur Industrie, sondern auch dominante Schädlinge und Krankheiten globalisiert.



> Und solange die Dieselmaschinen Schweröl in den Schiffen verheizen um Strom an Board zu haben, während sie vor Anker im Hafen liegen, als externe Stromquellen anzunehmen und die Leute das dann auch noch schön finden, wenn schwarze Wolken aus den Schornsteinen kommt, dann sehe ich da doch noch sehr schwarz.



Ich seh ehrlich gesagt eher eine Chance für Segel, denn für das Ende von Schweröl 
Denn mal ehrlich: Das Zeug muss irgendwo hin. Schiffe brauchen billigen Treibstoff und die "Steckdose für Schiffe" mag toll klingen, wenn man aber bedenkt, was für einen Stromverbrauch ein Schiff haben kann, was für Stromarten in Frage kommen und wieviele Reder weltweit zu einem einheitlichen Standard und einer Nachrüstung gezwungen werden müssen...
Sinnvoller wäre es da, wenn man zumindest mal die Kontrollen verschärft, damit Schweröl wenigstens nur Schweröl ist - und nicht bis zu schätzungsweise 10% chemischer Abfall, der sich so deutlich günstiger entsorgen lässt, als auf Deponien.
Aber schreib mal einer der chemischen Industrie eine lückenlose Kontrolle vor... (zumal unter ner Wirtschaftsliberalen Regierung  )
Die haben ja schon ein Problem damit, wenn sie belegbar angeben sollen, welche Substanzen überhaupt gefährlich sind (bzw. welche nicht).



> Dei brasilianische Regierung hat sich sehr über die Firmen geärgert, die Raubbau am Urwalt betreiben und einigen Minengesellschafften Auflagen aufgebrummt, die extremen Bergkau betrieben haben (das Problem des Absacken des Landes ist nicht nur im Ruhrgebiet ein Problem).



Ui.
Hast du mal ne Quelle?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, was für einen Urwald die bedroht haben müssen, der soviel mehr wert war, als der, den Goldsucher unbelangt mit Quecksilber vergiften dürfen, den Agrarkonzerne für Monokulturen und Weideland roden dürfen, den die Regierung mit Stauseen überschwemmen will,...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Ich meine "Segel", wobei da die meisten Leute vermutlich nicht an Dynarigg und Skysail denken dürften.


 
Jep, kenne ich, hab das mal als Modell gesehen, ein sehr interessantes Konzept.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenns nur Krebse wären... (wobei man sagen muss: soviel heimische gabs da afaik nie bzw. nicht mehr seitdem man guckt, d.h. nachdem Grundschleppnetze aus der Nordsee ein Schlammloch gemacht haben)
> Aber man muss nichtmal das Wasser komplett verbieten (was recht problematisch wäre, da das Transportvolumen nunmal einfach einseitig ist), man könnte auch einfach mit Filtern arbeiten.
> Nur: Das kostet halt viel, womit wir wieder bei der Globalisierung wären - die halt nicht nur Industrie, sondern auch dominante Schädlinge und Krankheiten globalisiert.


 
Das mit dem Krebsen war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. 
Tja, das ist halt eins der Probleme und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Filter eine Alternative wären. Selbst wenn man das in Deutschland vorschreiben würde, würden die Reedereien ihre Schiffe einfach dann nicht mehr unter Deutscher Flagge laufen lassen und schon ist die Sache für sie aus der Welt.

Andererseits gibts einen TÜV bei uns, der Kontrolliert Deutsche Autos, die Bundenpolizei kontrolliert Ausändische Fahrzeuge auf Mängel und legt sie auch schon mal still.
Aber beim Schiffsverkehrt gibts keine Prüfung, da kommten Containerschiffe in den Hamburger Hafen, die man im Prinzip gleich abwracken könnte, aber sie werden ent- und wieder beladen. Dass sie dabei eine Ölspur hinter sich herziehen und ihren Ballasttank in der Nordsee geleert haben (sonst könnten sie ja wegen des Tiefgangs nicht in den Hafen einlaufen) scheint keinen zu kümmern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh ehrlich gesagt eher eine Chance für Segel, denn für das Ende von Schweröl
> Denn mal ehrlich: Das Zeug muss irgendwo hin. Schiffe brauchen billigen Treibstoff und die "Steckdose für Schiffe" mag toll klingen, wenn man aber bedenkt, was für einen Stromverbrauch ein Schiff haben kann, was für Stromarten in Frage kommen und wieviele Reder weltweit zu einem einheitlichen Standard und einer Nachrüstung gezwungen werden müssen...
> Sinnvoller wäre es da, wenn man zumindest mal die Kontrollen verschärft, damit Schweröl wenigstens nur Schweröl ist - und nicht bis zu schätzungsweise 10% chemischer Abfall, der sich so deutlich günstiger entsorgen lässt, als auf Deponien.
> Aber schreib mal einer der chemischen Industrie eine lückenlose Kontrolle vor... (zumal unter ner Wirtschaftsliberalen Regierung  )
> Die haben ja schon ein Problem damit, wenn sie belegbar angeben sollen, welche Substanzen überhaupt gefährlich sind (bzw. welche nicht).


 
Das mit der Kontrolle mag ja schön klingen, aber wie willst du eine weltweit einheitliche Kontrolle hinbekommen?
Dann könnte man gleich weltweite einheitliche Standards für die Stromversorgung entwickeln.

Die Forschung hängt in Sachen Gefährlichkeit der Substanzen doch immer meilenweit hinterher, wenn man schaut, was die chemische Industrie so erfindet und herauskramt. Ohne Langzeitstudien wird man heute eh nichts mehr und dann muss man das in der nächsten Langzeitstudie noch beweisen, dass es tatsächlich gefährlich ist.
Bis dahin wird irgendwas an der Formel geändert oder etwas ergänzt und schon kann man wieder von vorne anfangen.

Denke da mal an die Pharmakonzerne. Da werden geringe Dinge bei einem Medikament verändert und schon wird es für den 10fachen Preis verkauft. Konkurrenzprodukte durch Lobbyarbeit underdrück.
Oder die Impfung gegen HPV. Warum kostet der Impstoff bei uns deutlich mehr als in anderen europäischen Ländern?

(upps.. etwas vom Thema abgewichen, aber wenn du einen Thread für die Gesundheitspolitik und deren Kosten aufmachen willst, nur zu, dafür hab ich schon Posts für die nächsten 10 Seiten ) 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ui.
> Hast du mal ne Quelle?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren, was für einen Urwald die bedroht haben müssen, der soviel mehr wert war, als der, den Goldsucher unbelangt mit Quecksilber vergiften dürfen, den Agrarkonzerne für Monokulturen und Weideland roden dürfen, den die Regierung mit Stauseen überschwemmen will,...


 
Hmm, da fragst du mich was... 
Ich habe das mal im National Geographic gelesen, das war während der Wahl in Brasilien 2006. Kann natürlich auch eher populistische Ursachen haben, da einige Teile der Bevölkerung die dauernde Abholzung des Waldes und dem Bergbau nicht mehr hinnehmen wollten und es ja um Wahlen ging.
Aber 2007 änderte sich das Gesicht eben schell, als man ein großes Ölfeld entdeckte (hier aber auch bei der Bevölkerung, die tatsächlich glaubt etwas vom neuen Ölreichtum abzubekommen..... wie naiv. ).


Edit:
Ach ja, für alle, die noch nie den wirklichen Unterschied zwischen arm und reich gesehen haben, fahrt mal nach Brasilien, dann wisst ihr es.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, kenne ich, hab das mal als Modell gesehen, ein sehr interessantes Konzept.



Mitlerweile ist beides in praktikabler Größe im Prototypeneinsatz.



> Andererseits gibts einen TÜV bei uns, der Kontrolliert Deutsche Autos, die Bundenpolizei kontrolliert Ausändische Fahrzeuge auf Mängel und legt sie auch schon mal still.
> Aber beim Schiffsverkehrt gibts keine Prüfung, da kommten Containerschiffe in den Hamburger Hafen, die man im Prinzip gleich abwracken könnte, aber sie werden ent- und wieder beladen. Dass sie dabei eine Ölspur hinter sich herziehen und ihren Ballasttank in der Nordsee geleert haben (sonst könnten sie ja wegen des Tiefgangs nicht in den Hafen einlaufen) scheint keinen zu kümmern.



Ob sie das nun in der Nordsee ablassen, oder im Hamburger Hafen beim beladen, ist sowas von schnurz.
Vorschriften sind aber in dem Bereich allgemein viel schwerer durchzusetzen:
- Außerhalb der 12 Meilenzone kann man sowieso wenig machen
- Hafen ist auch internationaler Raum, da gelten Regeln nicht automatisch
- Selbst oberflächliche Kontrollen dauern pro Schiff Stunden bis Tage, intensive sind gar nicht durchziehbar ohne das Schiff stillzulegen.



> Das mit der Kontrolle mag ja schön klingen, aber wie willst du eine weltweit einheitliche Kontrolle hinbekommen?



Da gehts ja eher um lokale Verschmutzung und im Gegensatz zu LKWs (die auf dem Weg von Spanien nach Weißrussland genausogut in Frankreich und Polen tanken können, statt in Deutschland), wollen Schiffe i.d.R. mit der passenden Treibstoffmenge auslaufen. D.h. EU-Regeln würden schon sehr, sehr viel bringen. (zumal in Afrika eh niemand heimische Chemieabfälle verbrennen lassen will  )




> (upps.. etwas vom Thema abgewichen, aber wenn du einen Thread für die Gesundheitspolitik und deren Kosten aufmachen willst, nur zu, dafür hab ich schon Posts für die nächsten 10 Seiten )



Für neue Threads hab ich im Moment keine Zeit, aber merks dir für Dezember bzw. mach selber 




> Ich habe das mal im National Geographic gelesen, das war während der Wahl in Brasilien 2006.



NG06?
Da muss ich mal gucken. Ich selbst hab zwar nur alte, aber im Bekanntenkreis findet sich sicherlich was.


----------

